# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #11924 Ζηταει ...ε...Κατι θα ζηταει στα Ανω Πατησσια...

## harrylaos

Μετα απο 4 βδομαδες Scan δεν καταφερα να βρω καποιο κοντινο Access Point και δεν ενδιαφερομαι να συνδεθω ουτε Κορυδαλλο,ουτε Περιστερι, ουτε Ιλιον.
Παρακαλω οποιος ειναι bb απο Ανω Πατησσια και εχει ελευθερο Access Point με λιγοτερους απο 8 χρηστες να με ειδοποιησει να δουμε τι μπορουμε να κανουμε.Ισως Απο Σεπτεμβριο να παω σε bb link.

----------


## harrylaos

Δεν υπαρχει κανενα ενδιαφερον απο κανεναν οποτε κλειδωμα.

----------


## senius

Μην απογοητεύεσαι.

Συνέχισε δυναμικά.

Ξανά κάνε scan, κάτι θα βρεις.

----------


## Nefalim

τι σχεση εχουνε τα ανω πατησια με κορυδαλλο ιλιον κλπ

----------


## harrylaos

Καμια απολυτως αλλα μονο εκει πιανω ap μιας και μονο απο εκει εχω θεα

----------


## kakis

ask

----------


## harrylaos

Αη ντιντ

----------


## harrylaos

516 Billgout. τοπος Χαιδαρι. Σημα 18-20 ε...καλο ειναι....

----------


## JB172

Χάλια είναι... Αν χρησιμοποιείς Ovislink, προετοιμάσου για συνδέσεις/αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## PrettyMaids

> 516 Billgout. τοπος Χαιδαρι. Σημα 18-20 ε...καλο ειναι....


Εμενα δεν με πιανεις ? #6610 - Maiden

----------


## harrylaos

Σε πιανω. Χειροτερο σημα απο τον billgout Ομως....

----------


## harrylaos

Θα ηθελα να πω πως επιασα τους.
Haistas(8360) -35
Marius(4704)-20
Maiden(6610) -to poly 20
Special(3929) - 28
Billgout(516) -22 (DHCP Σταθερα και φουλαριστα στα 1mbps)

Εχω τεραστιο προβλημα οπως καταλαβαινετε.
Υπαρχει και ενα αλλο προβλημα...
Καποιος μου εχει σκισει τον .. στις παρεμβολες.

----------


## JB172

Καλά για το κανάλι 10 δεν το συζητάμε.  ::  
Το pirelli δικό σου είναι?
Τον Haistas αν τον πιάνεις με 35 (και όχι με -35) στο ovislink μια χαρά είναι.
Συνδέσου πάνω του.

----------


## tyson

Μπορείς να βγάλεις φωτογραφία από όλες τις μεριές της θέας σου για να δούμε τι μπορεί να γίνει;

Τριγύρω σου υπάρχουν τόσοι και τόσοι...

Πρέπει να έχεις απίστευτα τραγική θέα (πχ να μένεις σε μονοκατοικία) για να μην βλέπεις κανένα.

----------


## harrylaos

Tyson... τι να πω.... Ο Undertaker που εχει ερθει απο το σπιτι, λιγο ελειψε να παθει οταν του το ειπα.Θα βαλω καποιες φωτος... Θα ξαναβγαλω αυριο.

@JB172: Το Pirelli δεν ειναι δικο μου. Καποιος με εχει βαλει στο ματι η προσπαθει να κανει κατι...

----------


## JB172

> @JB172: Το Pirelli δεν ειναι δικο μου. Καποιος με εχει βαλει στο ματι η προσπαθει να κανει κατι...


Μην γίνεσαι υπερβολικός!  :: 

Αφού δεν είναι δικό σου το Pirelli.... Καλό web surfing/leeching βρε.  ::  
Εχεις και μία εναλλακτική εκτός της δικιάς σου dsl.  ::  

Στον Haistas τελικά δεν συνδέεσαι?

----------


## harrylaos

Haistas = not DHCP εστειλα Pm σε εναν που εστησε τον κομβο του haistas αλλα απαντηση ακομα δεν εχω λαβει.

----------


## JB172

> Haistas = not DHCP εστειλα Pm σε εναν που εστησε τον κομβο του haistas αλλα απαντηση ακομα δεν εχω λαβει.


Και ούτε βλέπω να λαμβάνεις, αν κρίνω από το τι γράφει στην σελίδα του Haistas #8360 στο wind.  ::  




> o kombos haistas einai FULL
> DEN dexetai allous clients


Προσπάθησε να συνδεθείς στον Special.

----------


## harrylaos

χμμμμ Πως μου ξεφυγε κατι τετοιο....
Τελος παντων. Και ο billgout καλος ειναι. Τωρα για τον Special δεν ειμαι πολυ σιγουρος ηταν ασταθες το σημα.

----------


## harrylaos

Δεν θα παω για client τελικα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Μήπως έχεις φωτογραφίες της οπτικής από την ταράτσα σου;

----------


## harrylaos

Σημερα παρελαβα Feeder απο NVAK και αναμενω βοηθεια απο Κωστα (Space) σε 2 βδομαδες θα ειμαστε οκ.
Θα παραθεσω και φωτος απο την ταρατσα μου.

----------


## Acinonyx

Δυστυχώς από ότι βλέπω μάλλον δεν έχεις οπτική επαφή με κανένα από Πατήσια.  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Δυστυχως το ξερω. Αλλα δεν εχω απολυτως κανενα προβλημα και να ενωσω μακρυνους κομβους πχ Αιγαλεω- Καματερο για να υπαρχουν λιγοτερα hops.  ::

----------


## JB172

Κάνε ένα scan σε a και κάνε post τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## harrylaos

Μολις Λαβω την Γουινστον cm9 θα κανω τα καταλληλα βηματα.
Ειμαστε σε αναμονη. Σημερα ειχε κανονιστει με τον Κωστα(Space) να τα βαλουμε πανω στην Ταρατσα αλλα επειδη κεραυνοβολουσε ακυρωσαμε το meeting.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Δυστυχως το ξερω. Αλλα δεν εχω απολυτως κανενα προβλημα και να ενωσω μακρυνους κομβους πχ Αιγαλεω- Καματερο για να υπαρχουν λιγοτερα hops.


Εντάξει, έχει πυκνώσει πάντως αρκετά το δίκτυο ώστε να μην υπάρχει ανάγκη για μακρυνά links μέσα στην Αθήνα.

----------


## harrylaos

Εγω ειμαι ετοιμος να δεχτω προτασεις για λινκ μονο απο αυτους που ξερουν και ασχολουνται και ξερουν τι πρεπει να γινει οπως ο Ακινονιξ, ο Κωστας (Σπεης) και ο JB172 και οι λοιποι σχετικοι. Οποιος καταλαβε καταλαβε. Προτασεις τυπου κανε με αυτον επειδη εισαι κοντα, μακρυα, επειδη ειναι φιλος μου και τον ξερω * Που φυσικα δεκαρα δεν δινω* πανε στον καδο μου. Σκοπος ειναι το δικτυο και οχι η διευκολυνση του ενος. 
Περιμενω λοιπον επισκεψεις στην ταρατσα μου και κριτικες,σκεψεις για το τι προτεινουν οι εμπειροι να κανω. Ευχαριστω Πολυ.

----------


## senius

> Εγω ειμαι ετοιμος να δεχτω προτασεις για λινκ μονο απο αυτους που ξερουν και ασχολουνται ......... Περιμενω λοιπον επισκεψεις στην ταρατσα μου και κριτικες,σκεψεις για το τι προτεινουν οι εμπειροι να κανω. Ευχαριστω Πολυ.


  ::   ::   ::   ::  OEO!

----------


## JB172

Ρε συ harrylaos, σχετικοί και λοιποί δεν είναι μόνο 3 εδώ μέσα.  ::  
Από που το συμπέρανες αυτό?
Δεν δέχομαι τον χαρακτηρισμό.

Μόλις μπορέσεις κάνε ένα scan σε 802.11a να δεις τι πιάνεις.
Γύρνα και ένα πιάτο σε AP mode, προς κάποια περιοχή που έχεις καλή οπτική, και κάνε post στο thread αναζήτησης BB. http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24949
Σίγουρα θα βρεις ανταπόκριση.

Οπως ζητάς την βοήθεια, θα σου πουν πολλοί να προσλάβεις κανένα επαγγελματία!  ::

----------


## bedrock

Harry μαζί τα είχαμε ξαναπεί και παλιότερα... Αλλα γιατί πραγματικά θες να συνδεθείς στο AWMN? Το να βγάλεις links είναι στο χέρι σου... Μόνος σου θα ασχοληθείς και θα σηκώσεις κόμβο. Εγώ αν σε έβλεπα θα σου έδινα ένα link αλλά δεν εχουμε οπτική λόγω της εκκλησίας.

----------


## harrylaos

Εχουμε και λεμε.
Θα γινει Λινκ με Haistas αλλα επειδη κρεμεται και αυτος με 1 λινκ και σκεφτεται να αναπτυχθει θα πρεπει να κανω πρωτα ενα λινκ με καποιον που εχει 3-4. Θα δουμε πως θα γινει. Εχουν ηδη φυγει οι παραγγελειες για 2xcm6, cf to ide και αγορασα σημερα μια cf 512mb. 
Επαναλαμβανω πως Περιμενω επισκεψεις στην ταρατσα μου και κριτικες,σκεψεις για το τι προτεινουν οι εμπειροι να κανω.
Βεβαια το ολο επιχειρημα ισως να αργησει λογω ελειψης χρηματων, προετοιμασια για Κρατικο πτυχιο, PNIE και Cisco αλλα στα δυσκολα τα πηγαινω καλυτερα.  ::   ::  

Παρακαλω να κρατηθει το τοπικ καθαρο. Ισως χρειαστω μια βοηθεια με τα καλωδια και τα ανταπτορακια.

----------


## bedrock

O haistas χωρίς να το ξέρω το παιδί που έχει τον κόμβο ,έχει παραμείνει εδώ και 1 χρόνο με 1 link. Δυνατότητα να βγάλει άλλο λινκ πιστεύω πως την έχει. Ομως δεν μαρεσε και ότι σου είπε να μην βγάλετε αν δεν έχεις ήδη Link. Ισως δεν θυμαται την εποχη που ο Νώντας(diasnet) λόγω προβλημάτων routing έβγαινε απο staytuned και μετά από εμένα διότι ο staytuned είχε 1 μόνο Link και αυτό με εμένα. Άρα ο haistas και οι clients του περνούσαν από εμένα για καιρό και εγώ δεν είχα κανέναν πρόβλημα. 

Πάρε τον εξοπλισμό και ειλικρινά θα έρθω να σε βοηθήσω στο στήσιμο.  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Επιτελους ο γειτονας αξιωθηκε να με βοηθησει.  ::  
Ευγε!

Τεχνικα, μιλησα μαζι με τον διαχειριστη του κομβου Haistas και μου ανεφερε πως θα κανει αλλα 3 λινκ Αρα και θα αναπτυχθει. Το θεμα ειναι πως εγω δεν μπορω να κανω πολλα επειδη με κλεινουν πολυκατοικιες.
Σπιτι εσπασε το pc οποτε πηγαινω σε ενα ιντερνετ καφε εδω κοντα και βλεπω τι παιζεται.

----------


## JB172

Τελικά έκανες τίποτα?

----------


## PrettyMaids

Μου ζητησες IP Συνδεθηκες τελικα ?

----------


## harrylaos

Συνδεθηκα στον Maiden προσωρινα. Το σημα ειναι στο 24-26.Περιπου 2mbit. Ευχαριστω τον Maiden για το sms. Maiden σε περιπου 2 βδομαδες ισως και λιγοτερο θα εχω φυγει απο client απο σενα. Δεν σκοπευω να κατσω πολυ.
Αναλυτικα τωρα. Θα ερθει ο Space οταν μπορεσει τις προσεχεις μερες να δει λιγο την ταρατσα για να μου πει που πρεπει να βαλω τον ιστο και να συναρμολογησουμε/φτιαξουμε τον εξοπλισμο. 

ΥΓ. Παρακαλω να μην τσακωνεστε με τους καταστηματαρχες που μας πουλανε τα hardware γιατι ελαβα μια δοση "χοντρου φτυσιματος" οταν πηγα για τα cm6.

----------


## pkent79

Καταστηματάρχης;
Χαχαχαχα καλό αστείο.... απόδειξη σου έκοψε ο "καταστηματάρχης";  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> Καταστηματάρχης;
> Χαχαχαχα καλό αστείο.... απόδειξη σου έκοψε ο "καταστηματάρχης";


Μπα... Μόνο την mac address θα κράτησε  :: 
Για εγγύηση έχει το κούτελό του. (έχω πρόσωπο εγώ)  :: 
Χωρίς πλάκα τώρα, αν μιλάμε για τον ίδιο καταστηματάρχη, όταν ένας γνωστός είχε πρόβλημα με την CM6, του την άλλαξε.

----------


## harrylaos

Για τον ιδιο λεμε.

----------


## senius

> Το σημα ειναι στο 24-26.Περιπου *2mbit*.


Και περιμένεις *να κατεβάζεις* με αυτό το σήμα ?
Χα χα χα.!!!
Παρεμβολή σκέτη....
2mbit. Τον μπούκωσες τον Maiden.
Αν δεν εχεις 11 mbit, ξέχνα το. Ζημιά στον κομβούχο κάνεις. 
 ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

Με τους αλλους εχω καλυτερο αλλα σκεφτηκα με τον Maiden επειδη ειναι πιο κοντα στο κεντρο. 32 ataraxos(full), 32 Haistas(full) 18-26 billgout(1mbit και χανεται). 
Τελος παντων. Σε λιγο καιρο θα φυγω απο πελατης του οποτε No worry.
Τον ευχαριστω για την φιλοξενια.

----------


## harrylaos

Your current bandwidth reading is:
26.87 Mbps
which means you can download at 3.36 MB/sec. from our servers. 

Τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης dazyraby με αυτο το πι εητς πι σκριπτ??

----------


## PrettyMaids

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από harrylaos
> 
>  Το σημα ειναι στο 24-26.Περιπου *2mbit*.
> 
> 
> Και περιμένεις *να κατεβάζεις* με αυτό το σήμα ?
> Χα χα χα.!!!
> Παρεμβολή σκέτη....
> 2mbit. Τον μπούκωσες τον Maiden.
> Αν δεν εχεις 11 mbit, ξέχνα το. Ζημιά στον κομβούχο κάνεις.


Ας ειναι για λιγο  ::

----------


## harrylaos

11mbps Σταθερο εδω και 2 μερες. Νο μορ Μπουκομ.

----------


## harrylaos

Ηρθε ο Κωστας (Space) απο το σπιτι, ανεβηκαμε στην ταρατσα, ειπε πως εχω πολλες λυσεις, μου προτεινε ιστο καμποσα μετρα, πολλες αντιριδες, φτιαξαμε και το 1 πιατακι, Περιμενω ακομα τα! CF, CF to IDE, MT, και Hager (οδηγος By Vigor) στο οποιο θα ξαναρθει ο Κωστας να το φτιαξουμε μαζι. Σκαν θα γινει οταν ολα ειναι σωστα, χωρις βιασυνες και πασαληματα αν και τα δεδομενα ως τωρα με το σκαν και τα AP δειχνουν ηδη τον Δρομο αλλα κανεις δεν ξερει αν θα πανε ολα καλα.

Θα παρω ενα switchακι γιατι τα pc (ethernet clients) ειναι πολλα και τα 2 ρουτερ δεν φτανουν.

----------


## JB172

Αντε μπράβο!
Σιγά-σιγά να προχωράμε.

----------


## Nikiforos

Αυτό είναι το πακέτο της on telecoms με τα 10mbps και είναι ξεκλείδωτα. Εγώ πιάνω κάπου 4 και έμπαινα με το ds από το μπαλκόνι μου και έπαιζα online games! δεν νομίζω οτι κάποιος το κάνει επίτηδες! απλά το router θα είναι κοντά σε καμιά μπαλκονόπορτα.

----------


## fengi1

Χαριλαε πολυ απαισιοδοξο σε βρισκω.
Δεν ειναι ομως ετσι.
Εδω πιανεις το ταυρο απο τα κερατα και τον βαζεις κατω...
Γραφτηκα στο awmn ενα μηνα μετα απο σενα και βρισκομαι με 5 ενεργα BB link και ενα ακομα που αναμενει το αλλο ακρο  :: 
Ανεβαινε . Δυνατα  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Και p4 ειχες, και λεφτα ειχες, και ελευθερο χρονο ειχες, και βοηθεια ειχες.
Ντοντ κομπλειν αμπαουτ μι.

----------


## harrylaos

Καθε αρχη και δυσκολη.
Ρομιας = Γιοκ
Κλαραμπελ = οκ.(35) Σημερα συνδεθηκα μαζι του σαν client.

Mikrotik 2.9.27 φορτωθηκε.
Ευχαριστω τους κυριους που εγραψαν τους οδηγους ηταν παρα πολυ κατατοπηστικοι.  ::  
*Εξοπλισμος:*
2xcm9+ 2xmini pci adapt, 1xcm6, 2xpigtail, p4 @ 1.7ghz, Matrox 2mb svga pci +256mb μνημη.
1χ cf + 1xcf to ide adaptor, 6 ανεμιστηρακια, 2 εθερνετ 3com, microsoft full duplex mode.
1 switch 4port USR full duplex( ζητουνται αλλα 2-3) Δεν εχω hager ετοιμο και καλωδια lmr-400* Με τους σωστους ανταπτορες*.
2 πιατα Gibertini 80cm (τα καλα), ιστος 3 μετρα.
2 feeder απο NVAK θα ερθουν απο τον Κωστα (space), Θα δοκιμασω και να παρω 2 του yang μολις συνενοηθω μαζι του.


*Δυστυχως καηκε κατα τις 3 το πρωι το p3 μηχανημα και εμεινα για λιγα λεπτα σε υστερια* 


Θα σκεφτω τι θα κανω απο θεμα μητρικης.
Εχω ψιλοφαει ηττα γιατι πριν απο 3 μερες επεσε ...."Το τελευταιο p2 soyo".

----------


## harrylaos

Προχειρο σκαν αποψε κατα τις 11.
Εβαλα το Grid πανω στο δωμα να κοιταει προς Δυτικα Προαστεια, προς Κλαραμπελ και συγκεκριμενα προς το αριστερο κοκκινο φωτακι που αναβωσβηνει απο την μερια που το βλεπω εγω, λογικα καπου κοντα στο escape και ειχα τα ακολουθα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## fengi1

Το κοκκινο φως που βλεπεις ειναι οι πυλωνες της ΕΡΤ. ( #13541 αν θες να προσανατολιστες καλυτερα )
δοκιμασε δεξια τους οπως του βλεπεις . Εμενα με εχεις πιασει -18.
Δοκιμασε λιγο ποιο δεξια τους αν πιανεις το ΑΡ-5023.

----------


## senius

> *Δυστυχως καηκε κατα τις 3 το πρωι το p3 μηχανημα και εμεινα για λιγα λεπτα σε υστερια*


Κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη, κουράγιο .. θα βρούμε λύση, είσαι αρκετά έξυπνος και τρέχεις για όλους.

Θα σε βοηθήσουμε.

Θα τρέξουμε κι εμείς.

Βλέπω έχεις αλλάξει και την υπογραφή σου τώρα τελευταία σε : Πιο έξυπνος είναι ένας βλάκας που ξέρει ότι είναι βλάκας, παρά ένας βλάκας που νομίζει ότι είναι έξυπνος!

Ωραίος ο xarrylaos.

Θα σου πρότεινα *φιλικά* να βάλεις την εξής υπογραφή : * Η ανθρώπινη ανοησία είναι το μόνο πράγμα που δίνει την έννοια του απείρου. ΕΡΝΕΣΤΟΣ*

Πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε τον *ποιητή* που την έχει όμως πρώτα.  ::   :: 

 ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

senius Μου καηκε και αλλο ενα pc σημερα. Το καλο. το ειχα remote desktop οταν εφυγα απο την δουλεια και ολα ηταν οκ. Μολις πηγα σπιτι παει το pc. Ο δισκος τα τιναξε. Μαλλον φταιει το ρευμα. Ειναι τραγικο να παθαινω τοση μεγαλη ζημια μεσα σε 1 μηνα.

----------


## fon_hussan

Καλό μεσημέρι σε όλους. Ηρεμία...! Γιατι φουντώνετε τον harrylaos  ::  

Διαβάζοντας το τελευταίο πόστ παραπάνω, παρέβλεψα σχετικές ανοφορές του στο θέμα.
¨Οτι περαιτέρω παρακαλώ ξανακάντε αναφορά ή ΠΜ/μέιλ τους μοντς για άλλες ενέργειες (μιας και δεν είναι δυνατόν να είμαστε 24/7 πάνω από το ΠιΣι....).  :: 


*12:53--> Για να μήν ανοίγω καινούριο πόστ κάποιες απαντήσεις μεταφέρθηκαν σε τόπο ζεστό και καλοκαιρινό---> σε ΟΤ παραλίες...!*

----------


## harrylaos

Καλο μεσημερι fon_hussan! Εχεις πμ.

----------


## harrylaos

Λοιπον. Ολα ειναι ετοιμα! Σημερα δυστυχως ο Κλαραμπελ ηταν αρρωστος, ο jb172 ειχε καποια μικροπροβληματα, ο space με κοροιδευε επειδη πηρα aircom+ και δεν ταιριαζε το ανταπτορακι n-type male , Ο γειτονας με γιουχαρε που εβαλα το Ηλ. Κουτι ερστε στην ταρατσα για να δω αν μπαζει νερα ,,,,,κατα τα αλλα Μια χαρα!!!!

Το pc ειναι φορτωμενο με το mt 2.9.27, εχω οτι μου χρειαζεται για να βγει το πρωτο λινκ και σε 1-2 βδομαδες αφου βγει το πρωτο λινκ θα βγει και δευτερο.
Τα λινκ τα οποια ειναι 99% σιγουρα, παντα με σειρα ποιοτητας σηματος ειναι τα εξης: Κλαραμπελ, Haistas, Fengi1, Vangelis
Το σκαν εγινε με 802.11b και ειχα σχετικα αρκετα awmn-ssids αυτην την φορα. 

Τι πρεπει να γινει.
1) Να τοποθετησω μεσα στο Ηλεκτρολογικο Κουτι την μητρικη, με καποιο ειδος πατεντας. Τωρα δεν ειμαι ο KYROS η ο Septic αλλα μια βοηθεια απο καποιον που το κατεχει το αθλημα με τα κουτια θα την ηθελα. 
2) Να κολλησω το καλωδιο με τους ανταπτορες n-type male. Το aircom+ ειναι σχετικα ενα πολυ δυσκαμπτο καλωδιο, δεν λημαρεται ευκολα, και δεν ξερω γιατι εδω μεσα δεν ειχε κανεις αλλος προβλημα. Οποιος μπορει να βοηθησει ας μου πει τι πρεπει να κανω.
3) Προσπαθησα να παρω c-class αλλα μετα απο 1 μερα ισως και λιγοτερο αποριφθηκε το αιτημα μου. Τι ip πρεπει να παρω, που πρεπει να απευθυνθω και αν πρεπει να γραφω στον συλλογο?

----------


## papako

Αφού πήρες aircom+ γιατί δεν πήρες και τα βύσματα του να τελειώνεις?

----------


## yang

> Τι πρεπει να γινει.
> 1) Να τοποθετησω μεσα στο Ηλεκτρολογικο Κουτι την μητρικη, με καποιο ειδος πατεντας. Τωρα δεν ειμαι ο KYROS η ο Septic αλλα μια βοηθεια απο καποιον που το κατεχει το αθλημα με τα κουτια θα την ηθελα. 
> 2) Να κολλησω το καλωδιο με τους ανταπτορες n-type male. Το aircom+ ειναι σχετικα ενα πολυ δυσκαμπτο καλωδιο, δεν λημαρεται ευκολα, και δεν ξερω γιατι εδω μεσα δεν ειχε κανεις αλλος προβλημα. Οποιος μπορει να βοηθησει ας μου πει τι πρεπει να κανω.


Μην μασάς, όλα γίνονται.
Και εγώ στην ταράτσα erste εχω, και δεν έχει μπάσει νερά 2 χρόνια τώρα.
Το μόνο που άλλαξα, είναι το επάνω καπάκι. Εβαλα άλλη λαμαρίνα και βίδες με παξιμάδι.
Και για τα υπόλοιπα, κάτι θα κάνουμε, πάρε τηλ να τα πούμε.

----------


## Acinonyx

Το Aircom+ μπορεί να λιμαριστεί και να κολληθεί σε φτηνούς συνδετήρες σε αντίθεση με το LMR-400 που αν το λιμάρεις χάνει την χάλκινη επίστρωση και δεν κολλιεται. Οπότε η επιλογή σου για Aircom+ ήταν πολύ σωστή! O space που σου την λέει τί καλώδιο χρησιμοποιεί δηλαδή;  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Btw, με το romia υπάρχει κανένα φως για link;

Υ.Γ. Είδα ότι θα επιλέξεις link ανάλογα με την ποιότητα σήματος (SNR?). Όμως καλύτερο link είναι αυτό που έχει μεγαλύτερο SNR με την μικρότερη ισχύ. Μπορεί δηλαδή να πιάνεις κάποιον κόμβο με καλυτερο σήμα από κάποιον άλλο επειδή απλά ο πρώτος εκπέμπει με παραπάνω ισχύ. Και όταν έρθουν στην ίδια ισχύ να βγει μάπα το καρπούζι.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Το Aircom+ μπορεί να λιμαριστεί και να κολληθεί σε φτηνούς συνδετήρες σε αντίθεση με το LMR-400 που αν το λιμάρεις χάνει την χάλκινη επίστρωση και δεν κολλιεται. Οπότε η επιλογή σου για Aircom+ ήταν πολύ σωστή! O space που σου την λέει τί καλώδιο χρησιμοποιεί δηλαδή;


και το LMR λιμάρεται  :: 

απλά πρέπει να αφήσεις κανα χιλιοστό κενό για να χωρέσεις και την κόληση στο αλιμάριστο σημείο..  ::

----------


## harrylaos

o space μου προτεινε να παρω aircom+ μιας και ο ιδιος χρησιμοποιει το ιδιο. Δεν ηταν ο μονος που μου το ειπε.
"Ειχε λιγοτερες απωλειες απο το lmr-400" ανεφεραν

Με romia δεν το βλεπω το λινκ... Μπροστα θα γινει πολυκατοικια. 
Υποψιν πως τον Τακη τον λαμβανω κανονικα στα σκαν μου, αλλα για ποσο? 1 μηνα ακομα? 2 το πολυ....
Εχω ενα πλανο στο μυαλο μου αλλα χρειαζομαστε 2 ακομα κομβους , ενα που να ειναι αναμεσα σε μενα και στον warhawk (για να ενωνει τον romia με μενα) και εναν που να ειναι αναμεσα στον Κλαραμπελ και μενα και να εχει οπτικη προς τον Acynonix.
Αφηστε ομως λιγο χρονο γιατι μπορει απο την διπλανη πολυκατοικια η οποια ειναι 7οροφη να βαλω τα int0/int1 στο OLSR αν βρεθουν 2 η παραπανω κομβοι οπου παλι θα ισχυσει η προτεραιοτηρα ποιοτητας σηματος( αναλογα βεβαια)

Αν, οπως το βλεπω, καθε μηνα εχουμε 5 καινουργιους στα Ανω Πατησσια.... Πρεπει να γινουν meetings να γνωριστουμε και οι καινουργιοι (ενταξει οι παλιοι γνωριζεστε χαιρω πολυ) και επισης πρεπει κατευθειαν να μπαινουν κομβοι και αντι για client εξοπλισμο δηλαδη 150-200 ευρω να ξοδευουν 150 ευρω παραπανω για backbone κομβο με 2 int. Οι εργολαβοι εχουν πιασει δουλεια για τα καλα.....

Σχετικα με το θεμα μου εχω ενα προβλημα. Δεν εχω το backplate του atx κουτιου και νομιζω πως αν ειχα ενα τετοιο να εβαζα προκες και το κολλαγα πανω στο Ηλεκτρολογικο κουτι χρησιμοποιοντας τα επιχρυσα κοννεκτορακια που αφηνουν ενα κενο μεταξυ της μητρικης και του backplate θα γινοταν κατι...
Σχετικα οποιος μπορει να βοηθησει με το κουτι με οδηγιες, ισως και συζητησιμα σχολια θα σκεφτομουνα τις επιλογες και θα επραττα αναλογα...

Κατεβηκα και απο την ταρατσα και κατεβασα το κουτι και με την τοση βροχη δεν εχει πιει σταγονα. Καλη Φαση δηλαδη.

Επισης πριν 10 λεπτα αγορασα μια πανακριβη κολλα 10 ευρω σε περιπτωση που χρειαστει....

----------


## fengi1

Εχω πλατη να βαλεις την μητρικη. 
Εχω και τρυπανι καταληλλο να κανεις τρυπες για τα Pigtail.

Εχεις μεσο να κατεβεις *Κοκκινο Μυλο* στην αποθηκη μου ;
Υπαρχει εργαστηριο εκει με ολα τα εργαλεια να ετοιμαστει το ταρατσο-ρουτερ σου σε μια ωριτσα και να πας να το κρεμασεις στον ιστο.
Αρκει να εχεις ολα τα υλικα μαζεψει.

----------


## geosid

> Εχω πλατη να βαλεις την μητρικη. 
> Εχω και τρυπανι καταληλλο να κανεις τρυπες για τα Pigtail.
> 
> Εχεις μεσο να κατεβεις *Κοκκινο Μυλο* στην αποθηκη μου ;
> Υπαρχει εργαστηριο εκει με ολα τα εργαλεια να ετοιμαστει το ταρατσο-ρουτερ σου σε μια ωριτσα και να πας να το κρεμασεις στον ιστο.
> Αρκει να εχεις ολα τα υλικα μαζεψει.


γεια σου κουμπαρε ΜΗΧΑΝΟΤΕΧΝΙΤΗ  ::   ::   ::  εχω μερικα aircom plus ρεταλια 2μετρα.

----------


## fengi1

> εχω μερικα aircom plus ρεταλια 2μετρα.


Αυριο πρωι στο Σχιστο στο παζαρι. Κατι θα πιασεις  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Αυριο μετα το Meeting του Καματερου γινεται? Αμα ειναι να ερθω με τον Space.
Θα βαλω μεσα στο Κουτι ολα τα αντικειμενα... Με το aircom+ τι θα κανω ρε fengi1? Μπορεις εσυ να το προσαρμοσεις?

----------


## senius

Θα πώ του fengi1 τι να σου φτιάξει, Xarrylaos.

Αν σας λείπει κάτι, δώστε σύρμα να σας τα προμηθεύσω.  ::

----------


## JB172

Ετσι μπράβο, να βλέπω κίνηση και συνεργασία.  ::  
AWMN rules.

----------


## senius

> Σχετικα οποιος μπορει να βοηθησει με το κουτι με οδηγιες, ισως και συζητησιμα σχολια θα σκεφτομουνα τις επιλογες και θα επραττα αναλογα...
> 
> Επισης πριν 10 λεπτα αγορασα μια πανακριβη κολλα 10 ευρω σε περιπτωση που χρειαστει....


Τι θα συναρμολογήσετε βρε παιδιά τον πύργο του Αίφελ σε match box?
Αυτό χρειάζεστε?
Απλά : viewtopic.php?f=24&t=32592

----------


## harrylaos

> Τι πρεπει να γινει.
> 1) Να τοποθετησω μεσα στο Ηλεκτρολογικο Κουτι την μητρικη, με καποιο ειδος πατεντας. Τωρα δεν ειμαι ο KYROS η ο Septic αλλα μια βοηθεια απο καποιον που το κατεχει το αθλημα με τα κουτια θα την ηθελα.
> 2) Να κολλησω το καλωδιο με τους ανταπτορες n-type male. Το aircom+ ειναι σχετικα ενα πολυ δυσκαμπτο καλωδιο, δεν λημαρεται ευκολα, και δεν ξερω γιατι εδω μεσα δεν ειχε κανεις αλλος προβλημα. Οποιος μπορει να βοηθησει ας μου πει τι πρεπει να κανω.
> 3) Προσπαθησα να παρω c-class αλλα μετα απο 1 μερα ισως και λιγοτερο αποριφθηκε το αιτημα μου. Τι ip πρεπει να παρω, που πρεπει να απευθυνθω και αν πρεπει να γραφω στον συλλογο?


Εσεις που μιλατε και γιουχαρετε αυριο σας περιμενω να ερθετε να μου τα φτιαξετε και να μου δειξετε ποσο μεγαλοι ειστε γιατι αν δεν ερθετε τοτε θα ειστε πολυ μεγαλοι.

----------


## harrylaos

Και θελω το ταρατσορουτερ με BSD η Slackware ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ.

Για να σας δω τσακαλια μου.
Φιλικα παντα!
Χαριλαος.

----------


## Vigor

Προσέχτε, μην βγείτε και γδαρμένοι στο τέλος.

----------


## harrylaos

Δεν υπαρχει τετοιο θεμα Vigor.
Απλα θελω να δω αν ειμαι ο μονος που δεν εχει χρονο λογω δουλειας, μαθηματων οδηγησης, μαθηματων εξειδηκευσης, γιατρων, και τα λοιπα.

----------


## fengi1

Εγω σου ειπα. Φερε το κουτι και οτι εχεις στην αποθηκη μου να μπουν τα υλικα μεσα.
Τρυπανι υπαρχει στα χιλιοστα για τα Pigtail.
Το airocom λιμαρετε πανευκολα ή με λιμα ή και ακομα ποιο ευκολα με τροχο.
Παλτη για την mb εχω.

με Slackware και τετοια μη με μπλεκεις...

----------


## harrylaos

Εγω δημοσια παραδεχομαι τον fengi1(Αντωνη) με τον οποιο σημερα ηταν να φτιαξουμε το Ηλεκτρολογικο Κουτι και ολο το συστημα αλλα αυτο δεν εγινε επειδη ειχα πολυ δουλεια μεχρι την τελευταια στιγμη και μετα ειχα οδηγηση οπως ειχα πει στο JB172.
Αντωνη σε ευχαριστω για την προσκληση αυριο θα εχεις τηλεφωνημα μου.

----------


## fon_hussan

Κάποια διαπάστηκαν και μεταφέρθηκαν στον κάδο ανακύκλωσης λόγω αυξημένης επικινδυνότητας.  ::  

harrylaos αφορμή ήταν η απάντηση παραπάνω που έκανες έντιτ....!  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Οκ Αρχηγε.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Οκ Αρχηγε.


μάλιστα... εφόσον λοιπόν αυτό μόνο έχεις να πείς...

σύμφωνα μέ την τρέχουσα υπογραφή σου:
_Με βοηθας και σε βοηθω. Σε βοηθω και με βοηθας.
Ο Σεβασμος ειναι αμφιδρομος. Με σεβεσαι και σε σεβομαι._

να σημειώσω οτι έχεις υπάρξει ασεβής προς το "90% του awmn" όπως χαρακτηριστικά ανέφερες...

το συμπέρασμα δικό σου...

----------


## badge

"95% του awmn" please.... ας μη χαλάμε τα νούμερα.

Ε ρε αυτό το έρμο το off-topic και ο ρημάδης ο κάδος, πόσες υπολήψεις έχουν σώσει... Νάναι καλά και τα edits κατά βούληση, έρχονται πολύ βολικά.

----------


## harrylaos

> Δεν υπαρχει κανενα ενδιαφερον απο κανεναν οποτε κλειδωμα.


Συνεχιζω λοιπον εδω, σε αυτο το ποστ μου, να γραφω ...

Μεγαλη απογοητευση τις τελευταιες βδομαδες, δεν εχει βρεθει καποιος εκτος του ntrits να με βοηθησει, τα πιατα ειχαν λαθος κληση, η καρτα δικτυου δεν ηταν συμβατη με το συστημα, τραγικα πραγματα, και μετα ο Vigor λεει περι δικτυου και πρασινα αλογα...

Αυτο το ΣαββατοΚυριακο εχει κανονιστει ραντεβου να δουμε τι θα κανουμε και με ποιον θα κανω λινκ.
Απογνωση και ντροπη προς ολους τους γειτονες εκτως των ntrits, space και romias.
Οι μονοι που βοηθησαν εδω στην περιοχη.

----------


## senius

> Απογνωση και ντροπη προς ολους τους γειτονες εκτως των ntrits, space.
> Οι μονοι που βοηθησαν εδω στην περιοχη.


Οταν εγώ στα έλεγα καιρό πριν , εσυ αγρον αγόραζες και με γιούχαρες αν θυμάσαι, αν θες βγάλτα στην επιφάνεια, σου το επιτρέπω, από τα pm μου που σου έστειλα.

----------


## romias

Χάρη ντροπή σου τίποτε αλλο.
Senius πρίν ασχοληθείς με τα Πατήσια για κοίτα λίγο τήν γειτονια σου και ιδιαίτερα τους πέλατες σου μιλάω για τόν johnkalli.

----------


## harrylaos

Παρελειψα τον Ρομια απο βιασυνη. Τωρα για τον senius το θεμα γνωστο.

----------


## romias

Δέν με ενδιαφέρει να αναφέρεις το ονομά μου,αλλα μη λές οτι δεν σε βοήθησε κανένας απο τα Πατήσια απο τήν στιγμή που απο μόνος σου αναφέρεις δύο ατομα.Οσο για το υπόλειπο δίκτυο ,ειναι αχαριστία να παραπονίετε κάποιος,που τον κόμβο του τον κατασκευάσαν αλλοι ,μέλοι του δικτύου και κλείνει για μένα το θέμα εδω.

----------


## harrylaos

Επεσα σε 2 φιλοτιμα ατομα απο τα Πατησσια, εχεις δικιο. Δεν εχω παραπονο!

----------


## badge

> Απογνωση και ντροπη προς ολους τους γειτονες εκτως των ntrits, space.





> Χάρη ντροπή σου τίποτε αλλο.


Ντροπή είναι να έχεις δανειστεί από κάποιον λεφτά ή υλικά και να μην του τα επιστρέφεις. Ντροπή είναι να αφήσεις έγκυο την αδελφή κάποιου και να μην την παντρεύεσαι. Ντροπή είναι πάσης φύσεως ειδεχθή εγκλήματα που αναγράφονται στον Ποινικό και Αστικό Κώδικα. Ως εκ τούτου θα σας παρακαλούσα αν γίνεται τη λέξη *ντροπή* να τη χρησιμοποιείτε με φειδώ και σύνεση.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Επεσα σε 2 φιλοτιμα ατομα απο τα Πατησσια, εχεις δικιο. Δεν εχω παραπονο!


καλά είναι τα 2-3 άτομα...

υποθέτω οτι είναι απο το 5% του awmn, που ξέχασες να προσβάλεις

----------


## fengi1

Jolly τι δουλεια εχεις εσυ απο φαληρο στα πατησια ?
Επεσε το conf του Περαία και βγηκες τσαρκα ?  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

δεν σε κατάλαβα? ... σε άλλον απευθύνθηκα...

κάποιον που έχει μια υπογραφή που λέει οτι "θα με σεβαστείς για να σε σεβαστώ"...

και μετά προσβάλει όλο το δίκτυο....


δεν καταλαβαίνω εφόσον εκείνος απ'οτι λέει δεν σέβεται όποιον δεν τον σέβεται, γιατί να τον σεβαστεί το δίκτυο αφού εκείνος πρώτος δεν το σεβάστηκε?...


εσένα τι σε προβλημάτισε?  ::

----------


## romias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από harrylaos
> 
> Απογνωση και ντροπη προς ολους τους γειτονες εκτως των ntrits, space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


++Ντροπή ειναι και η αχαριστεία.Τέλος πάντων αφου ο Χάρης αναγνώρισε το λάθος του ανακαλω.
Οφέιλω ομως να απαντήσω δημόσια στό pm του Senius.
Φίλτατε δέν χρειαζεται να ρωτήσω κάνεναν για σένα,αφου εχω δείγμα γραφής δικό σου εδω μέσα και σου αναγνωριζω τις φιλότιμες προσπάθεις που καταβάλεις για το δίκτυο.Δέν ξέρω τι εχετε πεί με τον Χάρη,αλλα οταν σε βλέπω να υπερθεματίζεις σε κάτι που αδίκεί πρωτα εμένα και κατόπιν μια ολόκληρη περιοχη δέν μπορώ να μήν αντιδράσω και να σου επισημάνω οτι τα πράγματα δεν είναι οπως φαίνονται,και αμα δεν ξέρεις κατι, καλύτερα μήν περνεις θέση και κατηγορείς,οπως μου γράφεις και συ.
Λυπάμαι ειλικρινα που σε εθιξα με αυτον τον τρόπο αλλα ετσι ηρθες στην θεση μου.

Φιλικά και με εκτίμηση 


ΥΓ. Το ζήτημα απο μένα θεωρήτε λήξαν και παρακαλώ να μήν δωθει συνέχεια στήν μικρότητα που πρώτος υπεπεσα,να κοιτάξουμε να βγάλουμε κανένα λίνκ καλύτερα;

----------


## harrylaos

''Σε καποιον που δεν ξερει να περπατα, δεν του μαθαινουμε πως να πεφτει. 
Του μαθαινουμε πως να κανει το πρωτο βημα".
Κομφουκιος.

Ομολογω οτι δεν καταλαβαινω που κολλαει ο badge και ο Jolly...
Ο badge ειναι στα Πατησσια 10 στενα πιο κατω και οταν ζητησα βοηθεια για οτιδιποτε δεν ενδιαφερθηκε...
Αυτη ειναι η εννοια της λεξης "ντροπη".

Ο Jolly απο την αλλη δεν ειδε την επιθεση στην εκδοση ".27" και νομιζει οτι ολοι εδω μεσα ειναι ισοι και ομοιοι.
Νομιζει οτι χρειαζομαι free forum για να σας τα πω στην μαπα.
Εδω ηρθε ο NickpanGr για σκαναρισμα απο την Νικαια...Ουτε badge ουτε jolly.
Εδω ο Senius εχει τα καλυτερα βοηθηματα για το ταρατσοκουτι και εσεις τους βριζετε....

Δεν ξερω τι ρολο βαρατε εμενα μου θυμιζετε Τζον Τικι και Μενιδιατη...
Δεν με βοηθησατε ποτε και ουτε προκειτε ετσι οπως το βλεπω....
Τωρα τι λετε εσεις δεν ξερω. 

"Αστους να λενε, Παλιο το κολπο" Senius

----------


## badge

::   ::   ::

----------


## badge

> Ο badge ειναι στα Πατησσια 10 στενα πιο κατω και οταν ζητησα βοηθεια για οτιδιποτε δεν ενδιαφερθηκε...
> Αυτη ειναι η εννοια της λεξης "ντροπη".


Μια φορά λοιπόν καλέσανε τον Ψωμιάδη σε μια εκπομπή και κάποιος του φώναζε : _"Θα έπρεπε να ντρέπεστεεεεε!"_... και εκείνος απαθέστατος απάντησε : _"Ντρέψου εσύ ρε!"_

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ο Jolly απο την αλλη δεν ειδε την επιθεση στην εκδοση ".27" και νομιζει οτι ολοι εδω μεσα ειναι ισοι και ομοιοι.
> Νομιζει οτι χρειαζομαι free forum για να σας τα πω στην μαπα.


μπα, εγώ προσπαθώ να σου εξηγήσω οτι αυτά που κάνεις είναι τα αντίστροφα με αυτά που λες στην υπογραφή σου...

όπως σου έχουνε πεί διάφοροι σε διάφορα μέρη απ'οτι έχω παρατηρήσει, η βοήθεια δεν είναι "απαραίτητη"... είναι "καλή θέληση" καποιου που θέλει να βοηθήσει, αν, όταν, κι εφόσον έχει χρόνο και διάθεση...

ε, σιγά μη βρεί χρόνο and/or διάθεση όταν κράζεις παντού, λες κι έχει κάποιος υποχρέωση να έρθει να ασχοληθεί μαζί σου...

προσωπικά, απο την συμπεριφορά που έχω παρατηρήσει απο μεριάς σου, δεν θα έμπαινα στη διαδικασία καν...

μη σου πώ, μπορεί και να σκεφτόμουνα οτι αν σε βοηθήσω, θα νομίζεις οτι έχει να κάνει με τις προσβολές που ρίχνεις απο εδώ κι απο 'κει, και θα ήταν σαν να τις αποδέχομαι(!)...

αλλά εσύ δεν θες να καταλάβεις προφανέστατα...

φαντάσου δηλαδή να σηκώσεις και κόμβο, και να συνεχίσεις αυτο τον τρόπο λειτουργίας...

να συνενοηθείς με τον άλλο να φτιάξετε το λινκς σας ας πούμε, να μην μπορέσει, κι εσύ την επόμενη μέρα να βγαίνεις και να λες... "τον έτσι τον αλλιώς που μου έκανε, μου έδειξε"... 

προσωπικά τουλάχιστον, δεν θα εβαζα τον εαυτό μου σε αυτό το ενδεχόμενο...

----------


## JB172

> Ομολογω οτι δεν καταλαβαινω που κολλαει ο badge και ο Jolly...
> Ο badge ειναι στα Πατησσια 10 στενα πιο κατω και οταν ζητησα βοηθεια για οτιδιποτε δεν ενδιαφερθηκε...
> Αυτη ειναι η εννοια της λεξης "ντροπη".
> 
> Ο Jolly απο την αλλη δεν ειδε την επιθεση στην εκδοση ".27" και νομιζει οτι ολοι εδω μεσα ειναι ισοι και ομοιοι.
> Νομιζει οτι χρειαζομαι free forum για να σας τα πω στην μαπα.
> Εδω ηρθε ο NickpanGr για σκαναρισμα απο την Νικαια...Ουτε badge ουτε jolly.
> Εδω ο Senius εχει τα καλυτερα βοηθηματα για το ταρατσοκουτι και εσεις τους βριζετε....
> 
> ...


Φαντάζομαι, αναφέρεσαι σε Badge και JollyRoger ή σε όλη την κοινότητα? (Για την υπογραμμισμένη πρόταση εννοώ)

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει με τόσα tutorial και worksops που γίνανε και πρόσφατα γιατί δεν κατάφερες κάτι
τι ακριβώς βοήθειά ζητάς ? για να το ψάχνεις τόσο πρέπει να το γουστάρεις και να πιάνουν και τα χέρια σου λίγο 
που ακριβώς σε κρέμασαν τα παιδιά και τι ακριβώς περίμενες απο αυτούς έτσι για να έχουμε και μια συνολική εικόνα

το να στήσεις ένα ιστό δεν ειναι και σπουδαία υπόθεση αλλά προσωπικά δεν θα το έκανα για κανένα αν δεν είχε παιδευτεί πρώτα μόνος του,
το να βάλεις πλάτη σε ενα hagerokoyto δεν ειναι απαραίτητο αν δεν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου παίρνεις μεγαλύτερο και βάζεις ενα pc ολόκληρο μέσα όπως έκανα και γω το να πρεσάρεις τα καλώδια σου είναι μια βόλτα απο το 
σύλλογο μια τετάρτη και θα λύσεις και πολλές άλλες σου απορίες το να κράζεις εδώ δεν βγάζει πουθενα
μην κανεις την τριχα τριχια και θα βγαλεις ακρη φιλικα παντα

----------


## fengi1

> εσένα τι σε προβλημάτισε?


Εγω απλος κανω πλακιτσα. Μη το παιρνεις σοβαρα  ::

----------


## harrylaos

> εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει με τόσα tutorial και worksops που γίνανε και πρόσφατα γιατί δεν κατάφερες κάτι
> τι ακριβώς βοήθειά ζητάς ? για να το ψάχνεις τόσο πρέπει να το γουστάρεις και να πιάνουν και τα χέρια σου λίγο 
> που ακριβώς σε κρέμασαν τα παιδιά και τι ακριβώς περίμενες απο αυτούς έτσι για να έχουμε και μια συνολική εικόνα
> 
> το να στήσεις ένα ιστό δεν ειναι και σπουδαία υπόθεση αλλά προσωπικά δεν θα το έκανα για κανένα αν δεν είχε παιδευτεί πρώτα μόνος του,
> το να βάλεις πλάτη σε ενα hagerokoyto δεν ειναι απαραίτητο αν δεν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου παίρνεις μεγαλύτερο και βάζεις ενα pc ολόκληρο μέσα όπως έκανα και γω το να πρεσάρεις τα καλώδια σου είναι μια βόλτα απο το 
> σύλλογο μια τετάρτη και θα λύσεις και πολλές άλλες σου απορίες το να κράζεις εδώ δεν βγάζει πουθενα
> μην κανεις την τριχα τριχια και θα βγαλεις ακρη φιλικα παντα


Ο Ntrits εφριξε οταν ειδε τον ιστο που θεωρουσα οτι ηταν καλος. Δηλαδη φαντασου οτι ο ιστος διπλα εχει κενο, φυσαει μια, σπανε οι αντιριδες, σπαει το σιδερο, πεφτει κατω, σκοτωνει ενα περαστικο.
Δεν ξερω πως στο καλο θα συνδεσω το Grid Με την cm6,cm9 για να εχω ιντερνετ κιολας.
Δεν ξερω με ποιο τροπο θα στερεωσω το πολυμπριζο μεσα στο Ερστε μεγεθους 50χ40χ20 για να βαλω το access point. Εκτος φυσικα και αν δεν χρειαζεται να βαλω ολοκληρο access point...
Δεν ξερω πως να βαλω τα πιατα και γιατι δεν εχω αποτελεσματα. Ουτε snooper ουτε scan λειτουργει ενω λεει running....
Δεν ξερω γιατι η καρτα δικτυου μου κανει καθε 10-40 δευτερολεπτα disconnect...
Δεν ξερω γιατι η mac adress δεν βρισκεται απο το συστημα του κουτιου μερικες φορες....

Τραγικα πραγματα...
Και μου λεει ο αλλος για συμπεριφορες και αρλουμπες οταν γραφω στο φορουμ και με γραφουν επι βδομαδες και περιμενει να κατσω σαν απαθης. Νομιζει οτι εδω στην περιοχη γινονται meetings και νομιζει πολλα ακομα. Δεν ειμαστε Αμπελοκηποι. 
Εδω αν δεις το αρχικο ποστ... Θα δεις τι παιζει και τι μυριζει... Δηλαδη δες τι γραφω... και θα καταλαβεις...

@JB172: Φυσικα αναφερομαι στους 2. Ειναι αυτο που σου ελεγα... Οταν θα παει απο 40 που πωλειται στα 25...ολοι θα ορμηξουν... Και θα βγω και ευεργετης.
Να το βαλουμε ενα στοιχημα?  ::   ::   ::   ::  20 κομματια ειναι... Μεσα σε 10 ωρες το ποστ θα εχει γινει αναρπαστο...

----------


## badge

Δηλαδή κάτσε για να καταλάβω... θα πρέπει να ντρέπομαι ΕΓΩ που ΕΣΥ δεν έχεις στήσει σωστά τον ιστό; Μήπως να αναλάβω και την ευθύνη αν πέσει και σκοτώσει κανέναν περαστικό; Ή αν συμβεί αυτό θα υποδείξεις ως αποκλειστικό υπεύθυνο τον ntrits;

Αυτά είναι τα τραγικά πράγματα; Για πες μου να καταλάβω γιατί πρέπει να ντρέπομαι...

----------


## JB172

> @JB172: Φυσικα αναφερομαι στους 2. Ειναι αυτο που σου ελεγα... Οταν θα παει απο 40 που πωλειται στα 25...ολοι θα ορμηξουν... Και θα βγω και ευεργετης.
> Να το βαλουμε ενα στοιχημα?     20 κομματια ειναι... Μεσα σε 10 ωρες το ποστ θα εχει γινει αναρπαστο...


Νομίζω ότι έχεις άδικο.
Δεν είναι κανένας υποχρεωμένος να έρθει στην ταράτσα σου. Εσύ είσαι "υποχρεωμένος" να ασχοληθείς. Εσύ είσαι "υποχρεωμένος" να πας σε κάποιο meeting οποιασδήποτε περιοχής ή και στο σύλλογο και να συναντήσεις/γνωρίσεις ανθρώπους που έχετε κοινά ενδιαφέροντα. Θα μάθεις πάρα πολλά πράγματα. Δυστυχώς, πίσω από ένα πληκτρολόγιο, οι γνώσεις που θα αποκομίσεις θα είναι ελάχιστες, σε σχέση με κάποια επί τόπου δωρεάν μαθήματα του τύπου Question and Answer. Εχεις πάει έστω σε ένα meeting μιας περιοχής? Αλλοι περιμέναν χρόνια για να βγάλουν ένα link. Τόσα meetings γίνονται.

Αδραξε τη μέρα. Ενα ακόμη Σαββατοκύριακο έρχεται. Μη το αφήσεις να πάει χαμένο. Ξεκόλα από το κρεββάτι και το πληκτρολόγιο και πήγαινε σε κάποιο meeting. Γνώρισε και γνωρίσου.

Χωρίς να θέλω να υποστηρίξω κανέναν, οι badge και JollyRoger σου υποσχέθηκαν κάτι και δεν το έπραξαν?
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι όλοι έχουν τις δουλειές τους και ότι κάνουν, αν κάνουν, και όσο κάνουν, το κάνουν από hobby.
Με το να κατηγορείς οποιονδήποτε νομίζεις ότι θα πετύχεις κάτι? Περισσότερη άρνηση θα αποκομίσεις παρά βοήθεια.

Και τι σχέση έχουν τα 40 που θα πάνε 25 και θα ορμήσουν όλοι? Just do it. (40 euro πάντως δεν έχουν στην αγορά οι cm9. Εκτός και αν εννοείς καμμία lan κάρτα gigabit. Δεν θυμάμαι και πολύ καλά τι μου είχες πει τότε.  ::  )

Για την κάρτα δικτύου σου είχα πει ότι δεν κάνουν όλες oi gigabit για mtik. (συμβατές με το mtik: viewtopic.php?f=72&t=31483&start=90) Για αυτό ίσως σου κάνει disconnects και πολλές φορές δεν συνδέεσαι και με την mac address. Το πολύπριζο στερεοσέ το με σιλικόνη. Για να βεβαιωθείς ότι οι κάρτες κάνουν scan, βάλε ένα feeder των 2.4 Ghz στο πιάτο και γύρνα την συχνότητα στην κάρτα από τους 5 Ghz στους 2.4b και κάνε ξανά scan. Λογικά θα πιάνεις τουλάχιστον τα AP που έπιανες με την grid. Σους 5 Ghz μπορεί να μην πιάνεις τίποτα αν κανένα bb link δεν κοιτάει έστω και στο περίπου προς τα εσένα, και να είναι και σε AP-bridge. Βέβαια υπάρχει και μία περίπτωση οι κάρτες που προμηθεύτηκες να έχουν παραδώσει πνεύμα. Ελπίζω να έχεις συνδέσει και σωστά τα pigtail με τις κάρτες. Στις cm6/cm9 το τοποθετείς στην δεξιά υποδοχή (όπως κοιτάς από μπροστά την κάρτα) και στο mtik επιλέγεις το antenna (a)
Αν τα έχεις τοποθετήσει στην μέσα υποδοχή, επέλεξε στο mtik την antenna (b). Προσοχή, μην επιλέξεις το zonk  :: 
Για το scan στους 5Ghz βάλε να scanάρει από 5100 έως 5900. θα το γράψεις έτσι 5100-5900 (Ναι, ξέρω ότι περιλαμβάνει και συχνότητες εκτός μπάντας), και άστο 1 με 2 λεπτά το πιάτο στην εκάστοτε θέση για να δεις τι πιάνει. Υπομονή να έχεις.

Και όλα αυτά που σου έγραψα, το 95% από κάποιους άλλους τα έμαθα.  ::  
Και δεν έχουν έρθει για βοήθεια στην ταράτσα μου. ΕΓΩ ΠΗΓΑ και άνοιξα τα στραβά μου και τα αυτιά μου (και το μυαλό μου) και έμαθα και 95 πράγματα. Μην αρχίσω τώρα να δίνω ευχαριστήρια σε όσους έχω "πρήξει" και με βοήθησαν, έστω και τηλεφωνικά, έστω και μέσα από αυτό το forum με τις απαντήσεις που μου έδωσαν, γιατί θα ξημερώσουμε.
Και που να δεις πόσα έχω να μάθω ακόμα....

ΥΓ. Ελπίζω όλα αυτά που παράθεσα να σε βοηθήσουν έστω και ελάχιστα.

----------


## enaon

και ένα ανεκδοτάκι σχετικό  :: 




> Ένας άντρας μέσα σε ένα αερόστατο συνειδητοποιεί ότι έχει χαθεί. Μειώνει ύψος και βλέπει έναν άντρα από κάτω.
> 
> Κατεβαίνει κι άλλο και φωνάζει: "Συγγνώμη, μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε; Υποσχέθηκα σε ένα φίλο ότι θα τον συναντούσα εδώ και μια ώρα, αλλά δεν ξέρω πού στο διάολο είμαι."
> 
> Ο άντρας από κάτω του απαντάει, "Είσαι σε ένα αερόστατο ζεστού αέρα σε ύψος περίπου δεκαπέντε μέτρων. Βρίσκεσαι στις 38 μοίρες ανατολικά γεωγραφικό μήκος και στις 23 μοίρες βόρεια γεωγραφικό πλάτος."
> 
> "Μήπως είσαι κομπιουτεράς;" ρωτάει ο αιωρούμενος.
> 
> "Ναι, είμαι" λέει εκείνος στο έδαφος, "πώς το κατάλαβες;"
> ...

----------


## nstergi

> και ένα ανεκδοτάκι σχετικό 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ένας άντρας μέσα σε ένα αερόστατο συνειδητοποιεί ότι έχει χαθεί. Μειώνει ύψος και βλέπει έναν άντρα από κάτω.
> 
> Κατεβαίνει κι άλλο και φωνάζει: "Συγγνώμη, μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε; Υποσχέθηκα σε ένα φίλο ότι θα τον συναντούσα εδώ και μια ώρα, αλλά δεν ξέρω πού στο διάολο είμαι."
> ...


χαχχαχαχαχαχα
χοχοχοχοχοχο (και χριστουγενιατικο)
φοβερο το ανεκδοτο


enaon εγραψες......

----------


## harrylaos

Στο aux η στο main πρεπει να ειναι το καλωδιακι?
Πως να βαλω σιλικονι σε κατι που ειναι καθετα? Πρεπει να το κραταω 10 ωρες για να κολλισει....  ::  
Αλλαξα την καρτα δικτυου με μια εκατοσταρα, και ξηλωσα τον ιστο και τα πιατα.
Παραγγειλα επεκτασεις (οπως Ερτ2 παλια) και σχετικα εστησα ξανα τον ιστο απο το μηδεν.
Αν υπηρχε καποιος οδηγος (βλεπε Ηλ. Κουτι, ΜΤΙΚ κτλπ) θα ηταν καλα, αλλα δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει...Η υπαρχει?

Πως να ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να ασχοληθω οταν δεν υπαρχει ενα "how to"?
Στο συλλογο δεν θα πηγαινα την τεταρτη? Ακυρωθηκε αν θυμαμαι...
Ο badge γιατι δινει πικαντικα σχολια και θεωρειται μετρ του ειδους χωρις να με εχει βοηθησει? Πολιτικη κανουμε?



> Βέβαια υπάρχει και μία περίπτωση οι κάρτες που προμηθεύτηκες να έχουν παραδώσει πνεύμα.


Μαντης δεν ειμαι και δεν ξερω ποια εχει παραδωσει τι. Τις βλεπω κανονικα τις καρτες. 

Χωρις ομως ατομα να ερθουν να βοηθησουν με το πρωτο λινκ... Πως εγω θα καταλαβω τι γινεται? Μπας και τα στηνω καθε μερα και ξαφνικα τα ξεχασα?  ::  
Το grid τελικα πως θα το χρησιμοποιησω?  ::

----------


## badge

> Ο badge γιατι δινει πικαντικα σχολια και θεωρειται μετρ του ειδους χωρις να με εχει βοηθησει? Πολιτικη κανουμε?


Όχι, δεν κάνουμε πολιτική. Πολιτική ΚΑΝΕΙΣ. Και αυτό είναι που σου προσάπτει εμμέσως πλην σαφώς ο enaon με το ανεκδοτάκι του. Ακολουθείς πιστά τακτική manager, ο οποίος δε γνωρίζει να βιδώσει ούτε μια βίδα, αλλά ταυτόχρονα δεν *ενδιαφέρεται* και να μάθει. Δεν τον νοιάζει, δε του χρειάζεται, αρκεί να φτιάξει μια καλή τακτική χρησιμοποίησης προσώπων και καταστάσεων, και θα τη βγάλει μια χαρά. Θα τσακωθεί με πολύ λίγους, θα κάνει ότι και καλά δε γνωρίζει τίποτα απολύτως (ρωτώντας ηλιθιώδεις ερωτήσεις 3 post πιο πίσω), θα το παίξει θύμα για να τον λυπηθούν κάποιοι (τους οποίους θα πουλήσει αργότερα), θα επιτεθεί στους αδύνατους και θα γλύψει τους δυνατούς, με απώτερο σκοπό να φτάσει εκεί που θέλει ανέξοδα, αγόγγυστα και χωρίς να κουνήσει ούτε το μικρό του δαχτυλάκι.

Μπορεί να τα καταφέρεις. Δε ξέρω, και δε μπορώ να πω. Αν συμβεί αυτό και καταφέρεις να σου στήσουν τον κόμβο, και βρεις και διαχειριστή να στον διαχειρίζεται και συνεργείο ολόκληρο να σου βγάζει τα links και να σου έρχεται να σου κάνει τις εργασίες στην ταράτσα, θα σε παραδεχτώ ορέ μπαγάσα. Τότε θα ψωνίσω κι εγώ τη μέθοδο "Lean Six Sigma" και θα αρχίσω να διαβάσω σαν τρελός.

Ωστόσο, πέρνα από κάποιο meeting. Προσωπικά θα χαρώ να σε γνωρίσω. Και εγώ και όλοι μας φαντάζομαι.

Πέρνα να μας πεις γιατί είχες πρωτογραφτεί στο forum με αρχικό nickname το HARRY256.
Πέρνα να μας περιγράψεις το πώς είχες απαιτήσει τότε να έρθουμε όλοι μας να σε συνδέσουμε.
Πέρνα να μας υπενθυμίσεις τα σχόλια ότι είμαστε όλοι άχρηστοι και να πάμε να πνιγούμε.
Πέρνα να αναπολήσουμε το γιατί πλακώθηκες με τους panoz και DiTz και ανέβηκαν οι τόνοι.
Πέρνα να δούμε το πως και γιατί ο καυγάς αυτός πήγε στον κάδο και τελικώς ξεχάστηκε.
Πέρνα να μας πεις γιατί στη συνέχεια ζήτησες και πήρες αλλαγή του nickname σου σε harrylaos.
Πέρνα να μας δείξεις το post με το οποίο άρχισες εκ νέου, ανενόχλητος αυτή τη φορά.
Πέρνα να μας υπερηφανευτείς το πως τιμάς τον nikpanGR (που σου ήρθε για scan) με τα σχόλια σου εδώ ή εδώ.
Πέρνα να μας πεις πόσους άλλους πλάκωσες στα pm/έπρηξες τα συκώτια πλην των bedrock, dweller, manoskol.
Πέρνα να μας εξηγήσεις τι σου υποσχέθηκαν τα Πατήσια, και τι σου χρωστάνε στην τελική να πλερώσουμε.
Πέρνα να μας στηλιτεύσεις επειδή χρησιμοποιούν παράνομο Mikrotik το 95% των κόμβων του δικτύου.
Πέρνα να μας μαγέψεις με τον τρόπο που στα posts σου ανά δύο το ένα είναι επεξεργασμένο.
Πέρνα να μας λύσεις την απορία αν το τρίτο σου nickname στο μέλλον θα είναι a-harry-stia.
Και το κυριότερο για μένα προσωπικά, πέρνα να μου πεις ότι θα έπρεπε να ντρέπομαι.

ΥΓ. Ακόμα δεν έχεις απαντήσει στην ερώτηση : θα πρέπει να ντρέπομαι ΕΓΩ που ΕΣΥ δεν έχεις στήσει σωστά τον ιστό; Μήπως να αναλάβω και την ευθύνη αν πέσει και σκοτώσει κανέναν περαστικό; Ή αν συμβεί αυτό στο μέλλον θα υποδείξεις ως αποκλειστικό υπεύθυνο εκείνον που σου τον έστησε;

----------


## c_access

> Ο Ntrits εφριξε οταν ειδε τον ιστο που θεωρουσα οτι ηταν καλος. Δηλαδη φαντασου οτι ο ιστος διπλα εχει κενο, φυσαει μια, σπανε οι αντιριδες, σπαει το σιδερο, πεφτει κατω, σκοτωνει ενα περαστικο.
> Δεν ξερω πως στο καλο θα συνδεσω το Grid Με την cm6,cm9 για να εχω ιντερνετ κιολας.
> Δεν ξερω με ποιο τροπο θα στερεωσω το πολυμπριζο μεσα στο Ερστε μεγεθους 50χ40χ20 για να βαλω το access point. Εκτος φυσικα και αν δεν χρειαζεται να βαλω ολοκληρο access point...
> Δεν ξερω πως να βαλω τα πιατα και γιατι δεν εχω αποτελεσματα. Ουτε snooper ουτε scan λειτουργει ενω λεει running....
> Δεν ξερω γιατι η καρτα δικτυου μου κανει καθε 10-40 δευτερολεπτα disconnect...
> Δεν ξερω γιατι η mac adress δεν βρισκεται απο το συστημα του κουτιου μερικες φορες....
> 
> Τραγικα πραγματα...
> Και μου λεει ο αλλος για συμπεριφορες και αρλουμπες οταν γραφω στο φορουμ και με γραφουν επι βδομαδες και περιμενει να κατσω σαν απαθης. Νομιζει οτι εδω στην περιοχη γινονται meetings και νομιζει πολλα ακομα. Δεν ειμαστε Αμπελοκηποι. 
> Εδω αν δεις το αρχικο ποστ... Θα δεις τι παιζει και τι μυριζει... Δηλαδη δες τι γραφω... και θα καταλαβεις...




Καθισα και διαβασα ολο το thread και κοντευω να φριξω εγω με αυτα που λες φιλε harrylaos. Δεν καταλαβα καλα, απο την αρχη *απαιτεις* καποιος - καποιοι να ερθουν να σου τα φτιαξουν ολα και να παιζουν και τελεια μαλιστα. Τι μας λες? Σοβαρα? Ανοιξες τα ματακια σου? Εψαξες στο φορουμ να βρεις πληροφοριες? Ολα αυτα τα οποια λες οτι δεν μπορεις να κανεις και αντιμετωπιζεις δυσκολιες ειναι *ολα απαντημενα μεσα στο φορουμ*. 
Δεν εισαι ο μονος που πηγε να συνδεθει και δεν εβρισκε ατομα να τον βοηθησουν. Προσωπικα εγω ειμαι συνδεμενος ως client εδω και 2 χρονια και δεν εχω καταφερει να βγαλω bblinks λογω τοπολογιας και λογω οτι ειμαι κλεισμενος απο παντου απο αλλα κτιρια εκτος απο μια πλευρα οπου βλεπω 1 ap και συνδεομαι. Αυτο τι παει να πει? Οτι πρεπει να αρχισω να καταριεμαι τον δημο που επετρεψε να χτισουν πολυκατοικιες διπλα μου ή τον θεο που το σημειο που ειναι το σπιτι μου ειναι σε χαμηλοτερο υψος απο αλλα γυρω μου?
Απο εκει και περα εσυ πηγες σε καποιο meeting στην περιοχη σου? Στο συλλογο πηγες? Εστω οτι δεν ειχες κανει το ψαξιμο που λεω παραπανω, αν ειχες παει εστω σε 1 meeting το 60% των αποριων σου και των δυσκολιων σου απλα δεν θα υπηρχε.
Λες πως στην περιοχη σου δεν γινονται συναντησεις. Ωραια λοιπον, ξεκουνα το _ποπο_ σου και πηγαινε στους αμπελοκηπους οπως κανω εγω(εχω να παω αρκετο καιρο λογω φορτου εργασιας) οπου μαζευει κοσμο απο ολο το λεκανοπεδιο. Παρε τα καλωδια - ταρατσοκουτι, και πηγαινε στον συλλογο. Να σου πουν τι προβλημα εχεις αν δεν μπορεις να βγαλεις ακρη. 
Γιατι να τρεξουμε εμεις για σενα? Στο χρωσταμε απο καπου? Σε ξερω και απο χθες? Δειξε 1ος σεβασμο για να σε σεβαστουμε 10 φορες παραπανω. Να μην εχεις απαιτησεις. Το awmn ειναι hobby(ανοιξε λεξικο να δεις τι σημαινει).
Τοσο καιρο λες για τα προβληματα που εχεις και τις απαιτησεις σου απο εμας. Δεν μας ειπες ομως τον σκοπο που θελεις να γινεις κομβος δικτυου? Τι σκοπευεις να προσφερεις στο AWMN? Κανεις επιθεσεις σε ατομα που δεν εχεις ιδεα τι προσφερουν καθυμερινα στο δικτυο. Π.Χ. ο badge(που βλεπω του εχεις μεγαλη συμπαθεια) εχεις δει τι υπηρεσιες δινει? Τι tutorials εχει γραψει? Γενικως βλεπεις ή τυφλωνεσαι απο τον υπερμετρο ζηλο του να συνδεθεις και να κατεβαζεις αβιαστα απο λιτσερς και ντισι με 4ΜΒ/sec ???????????????

Και κατι τελευταιο για να δεις οτι ολα ειναι εφικτα αρκει να εχεις θεληση και κυριως υπομονη. Μπορει να μην εχω στησει κομβο με λινκς εδω στην αθηνα, ομως εκατσα και διαβασα 5 πραγματα και εμαθα, πηγα σε 10 meetings και αξιωθηκα να σηκωσω 1 κομβο στο πατρικο μου στο Αγρινιο βοηθωντας την ασυρματη κοινοτητα εκει. Το εκανα ομως, χωρις να απαιτησω τιποτα, χωρις να κραξω κανεναν.

----------


## harrylaos

> Είναι όλα έτοιμα και το μόνο που μένει είναι να τα στήσουμε στον ιστό του και να στοχεύσουμε. Βοηθήστε ένα απογευματάκι και θα τελειώσουμε τσάκα-τσάκα.


Οκ, Εχω και εγω τα παντα αλλα δεν εχω βοηθεια και η πρωτη προσπαθεια που εκανα μονος μου ηταν αποτυχημενη. Ζηταω βοηθεια και κανεις δεν βοηθαει.
Αμα ειναι ενα απογευματακι να στηνονται ολα και να τελιωνει το θεμα τσακα τσακα μαλλον λογικα γινομαι κακος και παιδευομαι τσαμπα.

Διαβαστε μια και εδω
http://awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8 ... SF#p461188




> αλλα σίγουρα αφου δω μερικά πραγματάκια θα μπορώ έπειτα να τα κάνω και μόνος.. αυτό βασικά θέλω, κάποιος να με βοηθήσει στον πρώτο κόμβο, για να στήσω κ τους άλλους μετα μόνος μου..


Αδελφε μου!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

> να δείξω οτι δεν θέλω να χώσω απλώς κάποιον να μου κάνει την δουλειά, αλλα απλά να επιμείνω στο να μου δείξει κάποιος να μάθω πιο σωστά κάποια πράγματα και όχι να πειραματιστώ τελείως μόνος μου..


Α, και εγω το ιδιο θελω... Ενδιαφερεται κανεις? Κοντος Ψαλμος Hallelujah!




> Δηλαδή εμένα αυτήν την στιγμή μου λείπει η όρεξη.. ? και να αρκεστώ σε μια dsl.. ? αυτό θα έλεγες στον κάθε καινούριο που θα ήθελε να μπει στο awmn αλλα δεν βρίσκει έυκολα τις σωστές πληροφορίες και όπως λες: "καλό support" απο κανα γείτονα?
> 
> Τα βασικά δεν αρκούν για να μάθει κάποιος να ανοίγει τρύπες σε ταράτσες η να ανεβάζει 220volt στην ταράτσα με ασφάλεια.. η πως ένας σχετικά άσχετος με το αντικείμενο θα ψάξει τα 10 μαγαζιά ωστε να βρεί το τάδε υλικό που χρειάζεται, και στην συνέχεια να έχει και τις γνώσεις για να το τοποθετήσει και να το δέσει με τα πιάτα κ το ταρατσοpc. αν πιστεύεις οτι μπορεί κάποιος να συνδεθεί στο awmn απλά με βασικές πληροφορίες.. τότε μαλλον πρέπει να αλλάξεις την υπογραφή σου


Εγω παντως ξερω οτι αμα σκιστει το 220 καλωδιο στην ταρατσα θα εχουμε μια ωραια εκκενωση και οποιον παρει ο Χαρος.  ::   ::   ::  
Εγω παντως εφτιαξα το Grid χωρις ουτε να δυσκολευτω....Βεβαια στο να γινεις κομβος ηταν το αντιθετο γιατι ολα πηγαν στραβα.




> Κάποιος που έχει αυτο το κόλλημα με κεραίες, ασύρματα εύκολα θα είχε να βοηθήσει αλλά μάλλον έχει πέσει λίγη (πολλή) βαρεμάρα κατα Ηλιούπολη μεριά ε?.. 
> Δε μπορείς να λες στον άλλον "κάντο μόνος σου" ειδικά σε μια τέτοια κατάσκευή. 
> Κι αν δε κάνει κάτι σωστά κ στον πρώτο αέρα του τα ξηλώσει όλα κ τα ψάχνει στις διπλανές ταράτσες?


Εγω διπλα μου εχω και απο τις 4 πλευρες...Κενο....Οπου πεσει πεσει, αντε σε κανα σταθμευμενο, σε καναν περαστικο, αν ειμαι τυχερος στο δρομο...
Ειτε ο γειτονας τον στησει ειτε ο Γιοκαρινης, δικη μου ειναι η ευθυνη.




> ... το γενικότερο νόημα βέβαια είναι οτι αν υπήρχε κάτι πιο "οργανωμένο" σε αυτά τα θέματα με τους καινούριους, πιστεύω θα βοηθούσε για ενα πιο δυνατό δύκτιο και φυσικά περισσότερα και σταθερότερα λινκς...


Δεν υπαρχει παντου το οργανωμενο... 3-4 περιοχες και αν...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Δεν υπαρχει παντου το οργανωμενο... 3-4 περιοχες και αν...


Πάρε μία πρωτοβουλία τότε και ανέλαβε να οργανώνεις meeting για τα Πατήσια. Τί λες;

Να μοιράσουμε λίγο τον φόρτο εργασίας...

----------


## romias

Φτου και απο την αρχή.
Χάρη οταν ηρθα στην ταράτσα την πρώτη φορα σου,επισήμανα καποια λάθοι που ειδα και μου απάντησες οτι ξέρεις εσυ δέν εχει ανάγκη.Την δεύτερη φορα που σου εβαλα το πιάτο σου επισήμανα πάλι κάποια λάθοι,αντιρίδες καλώδια και πάλι μου είπες αστα ξέρω θα τα φτιάξω,επισης σου επισήμανα να προσέχεις τα aircom,οτι τα κακομεταχειρήζεσαι και θα κοπόυν τα βίσματα,τώρα σκανάρεις και δεν πιανεις τίποτα.
Οταν σου ειπα την ιδια μέρα να σκαναρουμε μου είπες ασε θα ερθουν αυριο τα παιδια για αυτό.
Αφου δεν με ακουγες τώρα ζητάς τι και γυρίζεις και κουβέντες σε οποιον ποστάρει για να σου βάλει μυαλό.Εμένα δέν με βοήθησε κανένας τα εκανα ολα μόνος μου ακολουθόντας τις συμβουλές που βρήκα μέσα στο φόρουμ και ακόμα οταν συνδέθηκα αρχικά σαν client με λάθος εξοπλισμό βρέθηκε ο spooky και μου εδωσε πρόσβαση,να ναι καλα ο γκρινιάρης.
Μπορούσες να μου ζητήσεις οποια βοήθεια δέν θα σου αρνιόμουν αλλα προτίμησεςνα δημιουργήσεις ολο αυτό που δημιούργησες εις βάρος σου.
Τώρα για να τελέιωνει αυτή η ιστορία τή Δεύτερα το απόγευμα θα περάσω απο το σπιτι σου να δουμε τι θα γίνει μήν τήν πληρώσει κανένας κακομοίρης περαστικός

@ Acyinonyx
Δέν ξέρω τι χρειάζεται για να γίνει ενα μιτινγκ,αλλα νομίζω ενα ραντεβου σέ μια καφετέρια είναι αρκετό,μπορω να προτείνω μια που υπάρχει εδώ στην πλατεία Παπαδιαμάντη,δεν θυμάμε πώς την λένε.Παρακάλω ενημέρωσε με για το τί χρειάζεται παραπάνο.Ειναι κρίμα να σουβλίζουμε τήν περιοχή.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Το Aircom+ μπορεί να λιμαριστεί και να κολληθεί σε φτηνούς συνδετήρες σε αντίθεση με το LMR-400 που αν το λιμάρεις χάνει την χάλκινη επίστρωση και δεν κολλιεται...


Σωστά, την πρώτη φορά που αγόρασα LMR έβρισκα μόνο πρεσαριστό connector, οπότε έβαλα βιδωτό. Λιμάρισα τον πυρήνα και μετά ήθελε ηλεκτροκόληση  ::  
Το Aircom+ είναι πολύ ευαίσθητο σε απότομες κούρπες ή τσακίσματα (χαλάει εύκολα το σχήμα του διηλεκτρικού). Ενα που πάτησα κατά λάθος στα κεραμίδια κατέβασε το σήμα 3-4 dB




> και το LMR λιμάρεται 
> απλά πρέπει να αφήσεις κανα χιλιοστό κενό για να χωρέσεις και την κόληση στο αλιμάριστο σημείο..


Αλλά βρήκα αυτή τη λύση .. τα μεγάλα πνέυματα συναντώνται  ::  

απτά ...

----------


## harrylaos

Ελαβα καποια τηλεφωνηματα πριν λιγο, ακουσα καποιες προτασεις απο ατομα απο εδω μεσα. Θα κανω αυτο που ειπατε.
Εγω Τακη δεν αντιλεγω. Δεν αμφιβαλω σε τιποτα αποτι μου λες. Τον κομβο σημερα τον ξαναφτιαξα απο το μηδεν και εχω κανει οτι σου εχω πει.  ::  
(Το πιατο βεβαια ειναι λαθος και γυρναει προς τα πανω αντι για κατω αλλα λυση βρεθηκε απο senius και ntrits με την προσθηκη επεκτασης  ::  )
Εμενα με καιει Τακη που οταν κανω σκαν ειτε στα 2.4 ειτε στα 5 ΔΕΝ πιανω τιποτα. Απολυτως τιποτα. Πως να στο πω, οταν δεν βλεπω μια ενδειξη, τσαντιζομαι και μου ερχεται η ιδεα πως κατι δεν εχει γινει σωστα. Ασε που ο γκαντεμης ο JB172 ειχε δικιο και μια καρτα πηγε στα θυμαρακια... Με το Grid ηταν ευκολο γιατι απλα στοχευες. Με τα πιατα χρειαζεται να ξερεις γωνια διαθλασης. Δεν το κατεχω αυτο το θεμα... Το ομολογω.

Οκ θα αναλαβω το meeting της περιοχης των Πατησσιων, ευχομενος να ερθει κανενας. Το επομενο Σαββατοκυριακο ετοιμαστειτε για καφε ΟΛΟΙ!.  ::  

Βασιλη, οπως ειπαμε.  ::   ::  

@noisyjohn: Φιλτατε! Long Time No see, Time for a meeting.

----------


## Vigor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> και το LMR λιμάρεται 
> απλά πρέπει να αφήσεις κανα χιλιοστό κενό για να χωρέσεις και την κόληση στο αλιμάριστο σημείο.. 
> 
> 
> Αλλά βρήκα αυτή τη λύση .. τα μεγάλα πνέυματα συναντώνται  
> 
> απτά ...


Από παλιότερό μου post (c) ngia:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=197379#p197379 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....197379#p197379 Internet




> Aπό το παραπάνω link κάνω quote το εξής πολύ σημαντικό στοιχείο:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> ...

----------


## kabaiver

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kabaiver απο αλλο ποστ
> 
> Είναι όλα έτοιμα και το μόνο που μένει είναι να τα στήσουμε στον ιστό του και να στοχεύσουμε. Βοηθήστε ένα απογευματάκι και θα τελειώσουμε τσάκα-τσάκα.
> 
> 
> Οκ, Εχω και εγω τα παντα αλλα δεν εχω βοηθεια και η πρωτη προσπαθεια που εκανα μονος μου ηταν αποτυχημενη. Ζηταω βοηθεια και κανεις δεν βοηθαει.
> Αμα ειναι ενα απογευματακι να στηνονται ολα και να τελιωνει το θεμα τσακα τσακα μαλλον λογικα γινομαι κακος και παιδευομαι τσαμπα.


Για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι πραγματάκια. Με τον Ανδρέα είχαμε ξεκινήσει μαζί τις προσπάθειες για να μπούμε στο AWMN, όπως λέει και στο post του. Παλεύει πολλά χρόνια να συνδεθεί, από τον καιρό που ακόμα χρησιμοποιούσαμε dlinkάκια και αγνοούσαμε τα ταρατσοpc και το mikrotik. Δύο χρόνια προσπαθούμε να ανεβάσουμε τον κόμβο του. Όντως τα έχουμε όλα έτοιμα όπως και τον σωστά σηκωμένο ιστό του, το μονταρισμένο hagerόκουτο, τα πιάτα και τα feeder εν αναμονή και όλα αυτά με πολύ τρέξιμο από τον ίδιο τον Ανδρέα. Αυτά δεν τα λέω μόνο εγώ, τα αναλύει και ο ίδιος.




> Τους έχω γνωρίσει τους περισσότερους στο καφέ ‘γωνία’ και με έχουν βοηθήσει ταμάλα (τους ευχαριστώ πολύ). Απλά καταλαβαίνω ότι μερικοί έχουν και δουλείες και δεν μου αρέσει να πιέζω καταστάσεις. Αναζητώ απλά τη συμβουλή κάποιου έμπειρου για την αγορά των υπόλοιπων κομματιών εξοπλισμού για την ολοκλήρωση της σύνδεσης και του προγραμματισμού του bios (λειτουργικού) του υπολογιστή και των settings του δικτύου. Είχα την επιθυμία να γίνω ενεργό μέλος του awmn και να συνεισφέρω τις υπηρεσίες μου (σπάνια uploads) πριν φύγω για σπουδές στην Αγγλία (2000).


Οπότε νομίζω συγκρίνεις τα μούσμουλα με τα τρόλευ, έχοντας ως μόνο κριτήριο ότι και τα δύο είναι κίτρινα.

Υ.Γ. Θα με ενδιέφερε να δω μια απάντηση σε αυτά που σε ρώτησε ο badge. Είτε είναι σωστά αυτά που σου καταμαρτυράει και δεν επιθυμείς να σχολιάσεις, είτε είναι ψέμματα και δε θες να κατέβεις στο επίπεδό του. Τι από τα δύο;

----------


## romias

Τα καλώδια τα μοντάρισε ο fengi και αποκλείετε να μην τα εφτιαξε σωστα,πιθανότατα ομώς λογο κακής χρήσης να ξεκολήσαν μέσα στο βίσμα,συχνό φαινόμαινο, πρέπει να μετρηθουν με πολύμετρο.Τα πιάτα μπορούν να κατέβουν πάρα πολύ χωρίς προέκταση,τα χω δει και μιλάω,ειναι giberdini,βέβαια μια προέκταση δέν βλάπτει.Το σημαντικότερο ειναι να μπούν αντιρίδες στον ιστό γαι να σταθεροποιηθεί

----------


## romias

> Υ.Γ. Θα με ενδιέφερε να δω μια απάντηση σε αυτά που σε ρώτησε ο badge. Είτε είναι σωστά αυτά που σου καταμαρτυράει και δεν επιθυμείς να σχολιάσεις, είτε είναι ψέμματα και δε θες να κατέβεις στο επίπεδό του. Τι από τα δύο;


 Αστο φίλε μήν το ψάχνεις συγχωρεμένος λόγο ηλικίας

----------


## JB172

@harrylaos
Την cm9 να την επιστρέψεις από εκεί που την πήρες και να σου δώσει άλλη, εφόσον εγώ είμαι γκαντέμης και η κάρτα πήγε στα θυμαράκια.  :: 
Ελπίζω, αν δεν έχει άλλη κάρτα ο προμηθευτής σου, τουλάχιστον να δώσει money back.

Πάμε μία γρήγορη βοήθεια τώρα.  ::  

Στο main θα συνδέσεις το pigtail και με πολύ προσοχή διότι είναι ευπαθή τα βύσματα.
Οπως σου έχω γράψει σε προηγούμενο post, θα το συνδέσεις στην δεξιά άκρη της κάρτας. (Αυτό είναι το main)

Το πολύπριζο και κάθετα να είναι, βάλτου σιλικόνη και βάλε κάτι να το στηρίζει για να μη το κρατάς μέχρι να στεγνώσει η σιλικόνη.

Το Manual του mikrotik 2.9 θα το βρεις στο dc. Ψάξε το "RouterOS_Reference_Manual_v2.9.pdf"
Δυστυχώς είναι μεγάλο σε μέγεθος (και σε .zip / .rar) και δεν μπορώ να το επισυνάψω
Υou ask for a "how to"

Οσο για το meeting του συλλόγου κάθε Τετάρτη, δεν ακυρώθηκε (κατάλαβα πως το έγραψες, αλλά για τους υπόλοιπους που διάβασαν το post σου ίσως να κατάλαβαν ότι ακυρώθηκε το καθιερωμένο meeting του συλλόγου) Απλά προέκυψε να έχουμε δουλειά και εγώ και ο Dazyraby. Εσύ γιατί δεν πήγες? Δεν τρώνε ανθρώπους εκεί.
Μη μου πεις για έλλειψη μεταφορικού μέσου. Ξέρεις από ποιές περιοχές έρχονται άλλοι και πόση ώρα κάνουν για να φτάσουν?
Πρέπει κάποτε να ξεκουνήσεις από την θέση σου. (No offence)

----------


## fengi1

> Τα καλώδια τα μοντάρισε ο fengi και αποκλείετε να μην τα εφτιαξε σωστα,


Τακη να πω και την αληθεια το καλωδιο φτιαχτηκε αλλα δεν το τσεκαρισα . Απο την μια το Χαρυ τον περιμεναν να φυγει και το χειροτερο, ο γιος μου ειχε κανει την αποθηκη γηπεδο με μια μπαλα. Οποτε δεν τα τσεκαρισα με το πολυμετρο. 
Αν και πιθανοτερο ειναι ή το Pigtail να μην εχει μπει σωστα ή να παιζει σε λαθος antena ή να ειναι ολα καλα αλλα να μην βλεπει καποιο ap.

----------


## harrylaos

@JB172: Ο προμηθευτης των cm9 ηταν αυτος που "θα συναντουσα σε 3 ωρες"...."1900 ευρω" Καταλαβες ποιος ειναι?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Τακη, Αντωνη μου εχει δωσει ο JB172 το καλωδιο τυπου LMR400 με τα βυσματα και το αλλο (aircom+) το δοκιμασα εγω με το πολυμετρο και μου δουλευει αλλα ειχε την ταση να ξεκολλαει. Μην ανησυχειτε παντως γιατι πριν λιγο το σφηνωσα καλα με uhu και ταινια και στο δευτερο λινκ θα δουμε αν δουλευει η οχι.
Παντως τωρα με την βροχη το θεμα του κουτιου καλα κρατει.

Αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι οτι αφου και το aux και το main μπορουν να χρησιμοποιηθουν, γιατι περνω 2 cm9 και δεν μενω στην μια? Δεν μπορουν να δουλεψουν και τα 2 ταυτοχρονα απο μια καρτα?

----------


## harrylaos

Τακη την δευτερα απο το σπιτι... Πρεπει να βγαλουμε ενα λινκ. Παιδευομαι τοσες μερες.

----------


## romias

::   ::  
Με uhu; Πας καλά;
Βαζουμε και τα δύο οταν θέλουμε να βάλουμε δυο κεραίες μια σεντ και μια ρισιβ,με την προηπόθεση οτι και ο αλλος εχει κάνει το ιδιο πραγμα που δεν συμβαινει στο αμδα.Οχι δύο λινκ σε μια κάρτα.Καλά δεν εχεις διαβάσει τίποτα;

----------


## harrylaos

Το να μην θυμαμαι κατι τετοιο δεν σημαινει πως δεν εχω διαβασει τιποτα. Μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα.  ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

> Αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι οτι αφου και το aux και το main μπορουν να χρησιμοποιηθουν, γιατι περνω 2 cm9 και δεν μενω στην μια? Δεν μπορουν να δουλεψουν και τα 2 ταυτοχρονα απο μια καρτα?


Χαρυ μη γραφεις τετοια πρωι πρωι. Ακομα καφε πινω  ::

----------


## JB172

Χάρη, ξέρω πολύ καλά ποιός ήταν ο προμηθευτής σου των cm9. Γι' αυτό στο έγραψα.  ::  
Αν θυμάμαι στην αγγελία έγραφε ότι πουλιούνται όλα, λόγο μη καλής απόδοσης. Ελπίζω να μην ήταν ένας λόγος αυτός.

Το καλώδιο τύπου LMR400 που σου έδωσα είναι κολλημένο και πρεσαριστό και το είχα πάνω σε ένα link όπως σου είπα.
Στο έδωσα γιατί το αντικτέστησα με μικρότερο. Αν έκανες scan με το Aircom+ που είχε την τάση να μην κάνει επαφή, μάλλον αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα που δεν έπιανες κάτι. Η άλλη περίπτωση είναι να κοιτάει στο Θεό/στο δρόμο το πιάτο.

Για να δεις αν τα καλώδια και κάρτες είναι σε καλή κατάσταση, βάλε το feeder των 2.4 πάνω στα καλώδια και την εκάστοτε κάρτα σε AP-Bridge στους 2.4 και κάνε scan με ένα laptop να δεις αν πιάνεις το ssid σου. Μην πας στους 10 πόντους απόσταση με το laptop. Γύρνα το πιάτο προς τα εσένα και πήγαινε στην άλλη άκρη της ταράτσας. Αν δεν πιάνεις τίποτα και με τις 2 κάρτες και με τα 2 καλώδια, ε, τι να πω, θα έχεις πέσει στην περίπτωση.

----------


## harrylaos

Σημερα ξυπνησα με ενα χαμογελο... Ακομα χαμογελαω... Και εχω ενα πολυ, μα πολυ, μα πολυ πλατυ χαμογελο που φτανει μεχρι τα αφτια μου...
Παραθετω αρχειο... Τελος!

----------


## JB172

Τι χάρηκες? Που είναι βρε κανένα ssid από AWMN ?

----------


## dazyraby

Aντε τώρα ενεργοποιήσου .... ανεβά πάνω ...... πείσμωσε και βγάλε επιτέλους κάποια λίνκ!!!

----------


## harrylaos

Ετοιμος παιδες...



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

Και επειδη ακουσα πολλα μανατζεριστικα ανεκδοτα οριστε η απαντηση για να μην λετε πως "δεν ξερω ουτε μια βιδα να βαζω" και αλλα ιστορικα.
Δεν ζητησα βοηθεια για να το φτιαξω, ζητησα βοηθεια για το κεντραρισμα οπως ακριβως εγινε στην περιπτωση του Τακη που ηρθε ο Κωστας και ο Αντωνης.

Τωρα για τα υπολοιπα που λεει ο badge θα πω το εξης. Εφοσων ζητησα βοηθεια για σκαν και κανεις δεν ηρθε απο εδω κοντα ποσο μαλλον ο ιδιος ο badge, δεν νομιζω πως εχει λογο να αλλαζει την κουβεντα ρωτοντας πραγματα ασχετα πχ για την αλλαγη του ονοματος( Τι σε νοιαζει, λογαριασμο θα σου δωσω?), λεγοντας μπουρδες (οτι επριξα τον manoskol, dweller και bedrock ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΤΕΙΟ) που δεν ισχυουν και να ζηταει εξηγησεις οταν ο ιδιος δεν ειχε παρει θεση ΓΙΑ τιποτα.
Οποτε kabaiver εχει βγει εκτος τοπικ στο ποστ του. Οπως λεει και ο fon_hussan υπαρχουν και τα πμ. Αλλα καποια ατομα....Νομιζουν οτι ειναι "Σταρατα" και οτι πρεπει να δικαιολογουμαστε σε αυτους. .Μουααχαχαχαχα Καλο. Τωρα που απαντησα στα offtopic ερωτηματα, βοηθηστε η κλειστε το.

Δειτε και την φωτογραφια και ηρεμια.
Τα ποστ μου δεν ειναι edited τα μισα...το 1/200 το πολυ.

Edit:Ξεχασα να γραψω οτι καηκε το Minipci σε pci. Και δεν ειναι η καρτα.

----------


## JB172

Χάρη. Μία μόνο σοβαρή παρατήρηση για τον ιστό.
Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, πρέπει να τον στερεώσεις δεξιά στον τοίχο και να βάλεις και αντηρίδες ή επίτονα.
Τα κάγκελα δεν εμπνέουν καμμία εμπιστοσύνη.

----------


## badge

Απόγευμα εγώ romias fengi1 εκτός απροόπτου.

----------


## harrylaos

> Απόγευμα εγώ romias fengi1 εκτός απροόπτου.


Επιτελους!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  Σας περιμενω!!!!

----------


## harrylaos

@JB172. Ο Τοιχος ειναι ετοιμοροπος. Η πολυκατοικια ειναι παλια.

----------


## JB172

Τα κάγκελα είναι ακόμη χειρότερα.

----------


## harrylaos

> Δεν ζητησα βοηθεια για να το φτιαξω, ζητησα βοηθεια για το κεντραρισμα οπως ακριβως εγινε στην περιπτωση του Τακη που ηρθε ο Κωστας και ο Αντωνης.


Φανταζομαι μπερδευτικατε ολοι η οσοι ξερετε. Sv1efo μαζι με Klarabel και fengi1. 

Ηρθαν οι φιλτατοι badge και Romiaς για ταρατσαδα, ο badge πηρε φωτογραφιες και επειτα απο επεξεργασια θα ποσταριστουν εδω.
Ειπαν οτι ειπε και ο ntrits, τα βαλαμε κατω και ειπαμε τις πιθανες λυσεις, θα σκεφτω για καμια βδομαδα να δω και εγω τι πρεπει να κανω...
"Του Χαριλαου το καγκελο" θα παει εκδρομη με τα πρωτα μποφορ...

Τα υπολοιπα στο meeting, πρωτα ο Θεος. Για να δουμε...

----------


## JB172

> οπως ακριβως εγινε στην περιπτωση του Τακη που ηρθε ο Κωστας και ο Αντωνης.
> 
> 
> Φανταζομαι μπερδευτικατε ολοι η οσοι ξερετε. Sv1efo μαζι με Klarabel και fengi1.


Ωχ, πάλι μας μπέρδεψες.  ::  
SV1EFO = Ηλίας

Αντε, καλή συνέχεια και προσοχή στο στήσιμο.  ::

----------


## badge

Μετά από την επίσκεψη στην ταράτσα του harrylaos και αφού έγινε εκτεταμένη χρήση φωτογραφικής μηχανής ώστε να απεικονιστεί η κατάσταση, κάθομαι και γράφω κάποια πράγματα όπως τα έχω δει προσωπικά εγώ, ο Τάκης ο romias, και o Νίκος o ntrits. Παρακαλώ και τους δύο εάν έχω το παραμικρό λάθος στα όσα ακολουθούν να με διορθώσουν. Θα φροντίσω να είμαι όσο πιο αντικειμενικός μπορώ στα γραφόμενά μου, ώστε να μην υπάρξουν παρανοήσεις (στο μέτρο του δυνατού). Επίσης, αν κάποιος επισκεφτεί την ταράτσα του θέματος και διαμορφώσει διαφορετική πρόταση, είμαι πρόθυμος και διαθέσιμος να διορθώσω τα όσα γράφω παρακάτω.

1. Βγήκαν πανοραμικές φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα και τοποθετήθηκαν σε κοινή θέα στο http://www.badge.awmn/harrylaos/. Η μια λήψη έγινε με φλας και η άλλη χωρίς. Αυτό ώστε να διαπιστωθεί προοπτική ΒΒ διασύνδεσης προς οποιαδήποτε κατεύθυνση.

2. Η οπτική τραβήχτηκε επίσης και σε video ώστε η εικόνα να είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο πλήρης, και τοποθετήθηκε και αυτή στην ανωτέρω σελίδα.

3. Παραπλεύρως της ταράτσας του harrylaos χτίζεται πολυκατοικία που εκτιμώ ότι θα ξεπεράσει σε ύψος και θα χαλάσει σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό (έως εντελώς) την οπτική προς Πετρούπολη και Αιγάλεω. Φαίνεται σε overlay με κόκκινο χρώμα η ζημιά που θα γίνει.

4. Με βάση τα 1 και 2 εξέφρασα τη διαπίστωση με την οποία συμφώνησαν και οι 2 παριστάμενοι ότι αν χαράζαμε ένα κύκλο 500 μέτρων γύρω από το σημείο αυτό, η οπτική προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις δεν ξεπερνά τις 120 μοίρες.

5. Αν προστεθεί στο 4 και το 3, τότε η συνολική οπτική με το ζόρι θα ξεπερνάει τις 80 μοίρες, και αυτό θα περιορίσει αισθητά τη δυνατότητα διασύνδεσης προς οποιαδήποτε κατεύθυνση. Μόνη ελπίδα κάποια πολύ στενά παραθυράκια.

6. Το τοιχίο που περιβάλλει την ταράτσα διαπιστώθηκε ότι είναι σαθρό και θρυμματίζεται σε κομμάτια. Στην περίπτωση που χρειαστεί στήριξη αντιρρήδων ή επίτονων επί αυτών, θα πρέπει να τρυπηθούν εγκάρσια, και ακόμα και σε αυτή την περίπτωση με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα.

7. Για στήριξη στο κάγκελο όπως είναι τώρα, ούτε λόγος. Το κάγκελο δεν έχει την απαιτούμενη σταθερότητα, είναι κούφιο, και αποτελεί απλώς ένα εμπόδιο για κάποιον ώστε να μην πέσει κάτω. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να στηριχθεί εκεί ούτε πιάτο 40cm και στα πρώτα 5 μποφώρ να μη βρεθεί δυο δρόμους παρακάτω.

8. Το δώμα και στους τέσσερεις τοίχους του εμφανίζει σοβαρές ρωγμές, και προσωπική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι ιστός είναι δύσκολο να στηθεί. Φαίνεται να έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί λιγότερο μπετόν και περισσότερη άμμος. Η κατασκευή του κτιρίου είναι από το 1970.

9. Στην περίπτωση που γίνει το οτιδήποτε με τετράγωνη βάση ή άλλα υλικά στήριξης στο πάτωμα της ταράτσας, θα πρέπει να ληφθεί μέριμνα ώστε να γίνει μόνωση και να μη δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα στη στεγανότητα του τελευταίου ορόφου.

Πέραν των ανωτέρω, τόσο εγώ όσο και ο romias όσο και ο ntrits που περάσαμε από εκεί τονίσαμε ότι η υφιστάμενη κατάσταση και εγκατάσταση (σωλήνα μικρότερη της ίντσας στηριγμένη με U πάνω σε σάπιο κάγκελο με σύρμα μπουγάδας για αντιρρήδες) εγκυμονεί *ΣΟΒΑΡΟΥΣ* κινδύνους. Κάποιος που εργάζεται στην ταράτσα του θα πρέπει να έχει ως γνώμονα πρώτα την ασφάλεια των γύρω του και ύστερα όλα τα υπόλοιπα.

Ως τελική εκτίμηση την οποία εξέφρασα στον harrylaos, και με την οποία συμφώνησε και ο romias, είναι ότι η οπτική του σημείου ως σημείο (γιατί κόμβος προς το παρόν δεν είναι) κυμαίνεται σε μέτρια έως χαμηλά επίπεδα, και ότι για να έρθει το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα απαιτούνται σοβαρές και σκληρές προσπάθειες εκ μέρους του harrylaos, οι οποίες λόγω των ανωτέρω συνθηκών μπορεί και να αποβούν τελικώς μάταιες. Μακάρι να συμβεί κάτι και να βρεθούν υποψήφιοι οι οποίοι και να δύνανται και να είναι στη σωστή κατεύθυνση και απόσταση και να συνδράμουν και όλες οι υπόλοιπες συνθήκες και να βγει έστω και ένα BB link.

Αυτά από μένα. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι αρκετά διαφωτιστικές και σίγουρα θα βοηθήσουν στην εκτίμηση της κατάστασης.

----------


## JB172

Από ότι είδα στο video, εκτός της πολυκατοικίας που κτίζεται τώρα, υπάρχει και ένα οικόπεδο ακριβώς απέναντι και δεξιά.
Αν κτιστεί και αυτό, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, η οπτική του harrylaos θα είναι ελάχιστη.

----------


## fengi1

Απο οτι φαινεται απο τις πανοραμικες τα πραγματα απο οπτικη ειναι ασχημα.  ::  

Βλεπεις μονο ενα πολυ μικρο σημειο απο Καματερο ψηλα και Αγ. Νικολαο αριστερα απο την πολυκατοικια με τα πρασινα δυχτια.
[attachment=1:e6b6b]rx11.JPG[/attachment:e6b6b]
Δεξια της υπαρχει ενα ανοιγμα πανω απο την πλατεια . Εκει ισως μπορεσεις να βρεις κατι προς μενιδι - Θρακομακεδονες.
[attachment=0:e6b6b]rx12.JPG[/attachment:e6b6b]
Οπως σωστα σου επισημανε και ο badge φροντισε να στερεωσεις τον ιστο καλα. 
Αυτα τα καγκελα απο οτι βλεπω δεν ειναι κανονικα καγκελα.
Ειναι *Π* με μεταλικο πλεγμα και απ οτι φαινεται κουφια μεσα και μαλλον σαπια.
Βρες καποιο στερεο σημειο για τον ιστο.
[attachment=3:e6b6b]rx1.JPG[/attachment:e6b6b]
Τον ρουτερ στερεωσε τον με βιδες και ουπα σε σταθερο σημειο και [*SOS*] *το καλωδιο 220 V περασε το ολο σε σπιραλ 
για ετσι οπως ειναι στην φωτο ειναι επικινδυνο για ατυχημα*.
[attachment=2:e6b6b]rx2.JPG[/attachment:e6b6b]

----------


## harrylaos

Κυριοι εχετε απολυτο δικιο,
Μιας και φετος εχω διαχειριστικα καθηκοντα στην πολυκατοικια, θα φροντισω να δωσω μερικα χιλιαρικα για να φτιαχτει το χαος.
Οι badge Και romias σε συνεχεια του ntrits επισημαναν σαφεστατα πως πρεπει να γινουν ενεργειες ασφαλης λειτουργειας του κομβου.
Σημερα διορθωσα το καλωδιο των 220 Βολτ, το εκοψα και το ξαναφτιαξα.
Βεβαια υπαρχουν σημαντικα προβληματα οπως επισημαινει ο μεσσιε badge οπως με το σαθρο τοιχο, την παλια κατασκευης πολυκατοικια, και πολλα ακομα.
Υπαρχει και η περιπτωση που δεν αναφερθηκε οτι ο Γειτονας εχει ας πουμε.... 12 μετρα παραπανω υψος πολυκατοικιας και εφοσων εχω κονε τους 2 τελευταιους οροφους ισως να γινει κατι απο εκει πανω. 
Προς το παρων το προτζεκτ μπαινει σε αναμονη μεχρι να δω τι με συμφερει.

Ευχαριστω ΟΛΟΥΣ οσους βοηθησαν.
Space τα γκολακια θα αργησουν να μπουνε στο τερμα σου. Τυχερος εισαι.

ΥΓ.Γκαντεμη JB172 φροντισε αυριο να εχω μηχανηματα για το αλλο τετραγωνο... αχαχαχαχα ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> Γκαντεμη JB172 φροντισε αυριο να εχω μηχανηματα για το αλλο τετραγωνο... αχαχαχαχα


Εγώ φταίω βρε που σου κάηκε ο μονός minipci adaptor?  ::  
Δεν σηκώνεις 2-3 ορόφους στην πολυκατοικία (με μπετόν αρμέ ε?) για να έχεις καλύτερη οπτική?  ::

----------


## bedrock

H εκδοχή του να έμπαινε ο ιστός στην μέση της ταράτσας??? Με βάση και μπόλικες αντιρήδες?


edited

Tώρα που το είδα καλύτερα το thread ...σκούρα τα πράγματα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dazyraby

η αποψή μου είναι: ότι κάνεις με ασφάλεια .... και προφανώς δεν υπάρχει αυτήν την στιγμή στην ταράτσα σου.

η οπτική σου όπως είπαν και οι παραπάνω είναι προφανώς μικρή ... ελπίζω να σταθείς τυχερός και να βρεθεί κάτι ... γιατί δεν βλέπεις και πολλά !!!

Προπαντώς επαναλαμβάνω ότι κάνεις με "ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ" .....

Επιμονη, υπομονή και κάποια στιγμή θα βρεθείς στην ευχαριστή θέση να ανηκείς και εσύ στο BB δικτυο μας !!!!

----------


## romias

> Μετά από την επίσκεψη στην ταράτσα του harrylaos και αφού έγινε εκτεταμένη χρήση φωτογραφικής μηχανής ώστε να απεικονιστεί η κατάσταση, κάθομαι και γράφω κάποια πράγματα όπως τα έχω δει προσωπικά εγώ, ο Τάκης ο romias, και o Νίκος o ntrits........................................................................Αυτά από μένα. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι αρκετά διαφωτιστικές και σίγουρα θα βοηθήσουν στην εκτίμηση της κατάστασης.


+++
Με καλύψαν πλήρως οι προλαλλήσαντες

----------


## JollyRoger

self-censored  ::

----------


## senius

Χαρη δες ιδέες :

----------


## JB172

Ρε Κώστα πάλι μεγενθύνεις τις φωτό σου?
Γιατί δεν ποστάρεις τις original και έχεις την τάση να τις μεγενθύνεις πάντα?  ::   :: 
Ο ιστός αυτός είναι παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή, γιατί η βάση του είναι πάνω στο δώμα και απαγορεύεται.
Θα είναι μία πάρα πολύ καλή πηγή...... προστίμων.

----------


## Vigor

Για την άδεια που θα χρειαστεί να πάρει πριν σηκώσει το μεγαθήριο δεν του είπες.  ::

----------


## JB172

> Για την άδεια που θα χρειαστεί να πάρει πριν σηκώσει το μεγαθήριο δεν του είπες.


Σωστός και πάλι!
Βάλε και ένα κιλό άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη.

----------


## harrylaos

Παιδια εγω θελω να ειμαι νομιμος , οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο, για να μην υπαρξουν επισκεψεις η κινηθουν υποψιες για οτιδιποτε...
Εχω δει την ταρατσα του bedrock και ειναι πολυ χειροτερα απο μενα( απο θεμα οπτικης)

Αφηστε λιγο να σκεφτω, να συζητησω εδω με τους "λοκο" να δουμε τι θα κανω.
Αντιμετωπιζω ενα μικροπροβλημα βεβαια με το μικρομπλουπ, Δεν με αφηνει να μπω λεγοντας "Could not connect to - timed out" αλλα μαλλον προκειται επειδη εχω βαλει πολλα Interfaces μπροστα του σαν gateways και ισως να μπερδευεται.
Any ideas?

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αντιμετωπιζω ενα μικροπροβλημα βεβαια με το μικρομπλουπ
> ....
> Any ideas?





> Και θελω το ταρατσορουτερ με BSD η Slackware ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ [τα έχωνα στο 95% του δικτύου για το mikrotik]
> 
> Για να σας δω τσακαλια μου.
> Φιλικα παντα!
> Χαριλαος.


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

έχω λιώσει...  ::   ::  ....

sorry πάλι δεν κρατήθηκα!  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Τα εχωνα και στον εαυτο μου.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> Αντιμετωπιζω ενα μικροπροβλημα βεβαια με το μικρομπλουπ ....
> Any ideas?


Μιχάλη, μην τον πισμώνεις βρε!  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

κώστα, κατάρτι από πλοίο έκοψες για τον ιστό;;  ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

Κλεισιμο... Μονο αυτο λεω... Για τα υπολοιπα... 

Υπνος μεγαλος και βαθυς, και μολις ξυπναμε φταει ο Χαριλαος.
Κοπανιστος αερας φορ φρι.

----------


## fon_hussan

Κλειδώθηκε το θέμα, ύστερα από αίτημα (και επίσης σχετική αναφορά) του δημιουργού του...

----------

